# Berlusconi vs. Santoro il 10 Gennaio



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Dicembre 2012)

Segnatevi questa data perchè, con tutta probabilità (non è sicuro ma la trattativa è avviata), *Silvio Berlusconi sarà ospite di Servizio Pubblico su La 7*.
In una sola serata affronterà Santoro, Travaglio e Vauro.
Si prevedono i fuochi d'artificio.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Immagino che roba! Lol


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2012)

Ma dove l'hai letto?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (19 Dicembre 2012)

Basta che scrivi Berlusconi Santoro 10 gennaio su google


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me Berlusconi non si presenterà.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi,Santoro,Travaglio e Vauro.
E magari Di Pietro,Telese o la Castamagna come guest star.

Persone colte che parlano dei massimi sistemi,insomma. Roba che Jersey Shore in confronto è roba per menti sopraffine.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Mado',sara' una serata epocale!


----------



## danyaj87 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Va bene che sono tutti andati ma questa cosa,  ma pure li?! Ecchepaaaa mobbasta. Piuttosto mi dicano quando è sanremo...


----------



## juventino (19 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Berlusconi non si presenterà.



Lo penso anch'io. Non è assolutamente in grado di sostenere un confronto con Travaglio e Santoro, verrebbe umiliato e zittito alla grande.


----------



## smallball (19 Dicembre 2012)

spettacolo....prevedo fuoco e fiamme


----------



## Jaqen (19 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi verrebbe umiliato, Travaglio aspetta questo momento da anni. Sarebbe come Waterloo, anzi, Waterloo moderno.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Dicembre 2012)

Un dibattito vero e proprio si svolgerebbe a monosillabi da ambo le parti, sicuramente concerteranno i vari argomenti


----------



## esjie (19 Dicembre 2012)

Non ci credo dai, ma se si è fatto intervistare solo dai suoi amici adesso?


----------



## Brain84 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Per travaglio prevedo un durello da qui al 10 gennaio. Per la serata invece prevedo qualche cadavere..manco Kenshiro vs Raoul mi ispirerebbe tanta violenza


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lo penso anch'io. Non è assolutamente in grado di sostenere un confronto con Travaglio e Santoro, verrebbe umiliato e zittito alla grande.



....sicuramente partirebbero querele e controquerele....


----------



## Ale (19 Dicembre 2012)

dubito che sia vero. PRenderebbe schiaffoni dappertutto.


----------



## Doctore (19 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Berlusconi verrebbe umiliato, Travaglio aspetta questo momento da anni. Sarebbe come Waterloo, anzi, Waterloo moderno.


non ne sarei cosi sicuro...Berlusconi e' un animale della televisione forse piu di travaglio.Sara in veste di vittima e fara un supercatenaccio.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Dicembre 2012)

sarebbe una puntata epica, ma ci credo poco. 

già ieri a ballarò floris ha detto che berlusca avrebbe voluto partecipare la settimana prossima, peccato che il programma chiude per le feste natalizie e riprenderà a metà gennaio.


----------



## bmb (19 Dicembre 2012)

Sembra la sfida per il titolo di campione dei supermassimi.


----------



## admin (19 Dicembre 2012)

Travaglio comunque è un altro dei Casaleggio Boys


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

Berlusconi non si sottoporrebbe mai ad una vera intervista.


----------



## Livestrong (19 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Travaglio comunque è un altro dei Casaleggio Boys



È uno che fino all'altro ieri non era nessuno, da tre anni a questa parte si arroga il diritto di ergersi al di sopra delle parti sempre e comunque


----------



## cris (20 Dicembre 2012)

fuoco e fiamme, botte da orbi.

Non me lo perdo


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

*Notizia confermata oggi da Giletti. Berlusconi andrà da Santoro a Servizio Pubblico. *


----------



## juventino (23 Dicembre 2012)

E' totalmente andato fuori di testa. Non riesce a tenere il confronto con uno come Giletti, figuriamoci da Santoro.


----------



## Solo (23 Dicembre 2012)

Auahahahahah, resisterà tipo 25 secondi, poi o sbrocca come Fede alla _Zanzara_ o lascia lo studio.


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ho già messo il mais in padella


----------



## cris (23 Dicembre 2012)

preparo birra e pop corn


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2012)

di sicuro ci sarà record di ascolti


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' totalmente andato fuori di testa. Non riesce a tenere il confronto con uno come Giletti, figuriamoci da Santoro.


il suo gioco e' fare la vittima e sicuramente travaglio/santoro ci cascheranno...Molti votano berlusconi sopratutto perche e' un bersaglio e non perche lo vedono come uomo di potere,ricco,successo ecc(tanti lo votano per questi motivi ma non sono maggioranza).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> il suo gioco e' fare la vittima e sicuramente travaglio/santoro ci cascheranno...Molti votano berlusconi sopratutto perche e' un bersaglio e non perche lo vedono come uomo di potere,ricco,successo ecc(tanti lo votano per questi motivi ma non sono maggioranza).



Si sono d'accordo, la miglior strategia da attuare con berlusconi sarebbe quella di ignorarlo totalmente


----------



## Doctore (23 Dicembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si sono d'accordo, la miglior strategia da attuare con berlusconi sarebbe quella di ignorarlo totalmente


appunto...su berlusconi ci campa troppa gente(i cosidetti''nemici''),senza di lui tanta gente sarebbe disoccupata.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2013)

Domani Berlusconi sarà ospite da Santoro. Travaglio ha dichiarato:"Gli stringerò la mano".

I *bookmakers quotano l'evento*: Berlusconi che lascia il programma prima del termine è quotato a 5


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I *bookmakers quotano l'evento*: Berlusconi che lascia il programma prima del termine è quotato a 5



Così tanto? Alla prima domanda di Travaglio (robe del tipo "Berlusconi, dove ha trovato i soldi?") quello se ne va


----------



## smallball (9 Gennaio 2013)

comunque evento imperdibile...trasmissione dell'anno


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2013)

Pop corn pronti


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2013)

ho letto in giro che naturalmente silvio sarà l'unico ospite presente, ed è in dubbio la presenza di travaglio. 

cmq è da vedere.  
mi tocca rinunciare alle 2 puntate di masterchef ma sono troppo curiosa di vedere cosa farà. 

p.s. se a qualcuno interessa stasera il berlusca dovrebbe essere ospite (ancora) a porta a porta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Gennaio 2013)

Sarà una trashata unica sta puntata a mio avviso


----------



## Hammer (9 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> p.s. se a qualcuno interessa stasera il berlusca dovrebbe essere ospite (ancora) a porta a porta.



è ovunque, sto essere immondo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro avrà preparato qualche trappolone, tipo Ruby o Veronica Lario ospiti in studio o cose così.

Evento imperdibile, popcorn e rutto libero!


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Gennaio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Santoro avrà preparato qualche trappolone, tipo Ruby o Veronica Lario ospiti in studio o cose così.
> 
> Evento imperdibile, popcorn e rutto libero!



è già tanto se non abbandona lo studio prima della fine della puntata.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Stasera ci sara' da farsi 4 risate.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

Evento dell'anno. Speriamo lo incatenino alla sedia, quello è capace di andar via dopo 10 minuti...


----------



## James Watson (10 Gennaio 2013)

E io me lo perderò. Riunione del PD del mio paese per iniziare la campagna elettorale per le amministrative anticipate. Dannazione, me lo registrerò!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> E io me lo perderò. Riunione del PD del mio paese per iniziare la campagna elettorale per le amministrative anticipate. Dannazione, me lo registrerò!



Io dico che se porti una tv nessuno disdegnerà


----------



## James Watson (10 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Io dico che se porti una tv nessuno disdegnerà



non abbiamo l'antenna!


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> non abbiamo l'antenna!


Non possono vedere la TV , sono impegnati a mangiare i bambini


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ecco le regole secondo il Corriere della Sera

1) Sia Berlusconi che Santoro devono evitare vittimismi.

2) Niente monologhi spacciati come scambi di opinione

3) Travaglio deve comportarsi da giornalista e non da pubblico ministero

4) E' severamente proibito abbandonare lo studio e/o minacciare di farlo

5) E' vietato pronunciare parole o cavalli di battaglia tipici del vocabolario di Berlusconi o Santoro, come ad esempio "Mi consenta" "comunista "Piazza" "toghe rosse" giudichessa"

6) No al tifo da stadio sugli spalti

7) Berlusconi non deve far presente a Santoro che in passato è stato suo dipendente

8) Santoro non deve parlare di libertà di informazione

9) Niente servilismo e ribellismo

10) Berlusconi deve cancellare il suo editto bulgaro e farsi intervistare da Luttazzi in prima serata, sulle sue reti.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo al dunque... Vediamo quanto vale Travaglio stasera.. Anche se ho già piu di un sospetto


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

La decima regola è fantastica! Berlusca vs Luttazzi: magari!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

ma quel decalogo da dove esce fuori ? è una cosa ironica o è vero ?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Evento dell'anno. Speriamo lo incatenino alla sedia, quello è capace di andar via dopo 10 minuti...



.....dicendo che è la povera vittima di una trappola.....


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sono le regole suggerite dal Corriere della Sera, e DOVREBBERO attuarle


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> La decima regola è fantastica! Berlusca vs Luttazzi: magari!



Dovrebbe chiedere a Letterman qualche consiglio prima, giusto per ripassare


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono le regole suggerite dal Corriere della Sera, e DOVREBBERO attuarle




Silvio ha solo le SUE regole....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio e Santoro ringrazieranno Berlusconi per tutto il lavoro che ha dato a loro negli ultimi 15 anni


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque di Berlusconi tutto si può dire tranne che sia uno sprovveduto o che ami gettarsi in pasto ai lupi. Se va, è perchè è convinto la cosa possa portargli voti. Penso che nei giorni scorsi si sia preparato e studiato nei minimi dettagli tutte le domande possibili (e gli attacchi) che Santoro, Travaglio e co possano fargli. Vedremo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque di Berlusconi tutto si può dire tranne che sia uno sprovveduto o che ami gettarsi in pasto ai lupi. Se va, è perchè è convinto la cosa possa portargli voti. Penso che nei giorni scorsi si sia preparato e studiato nei minimi dettagli tutte le domande possibili (e gli attacchi) che Santoro, Travaglio e co possano fargli. Vedremo.


Magari una volta, ormai si è ..........., basta vedere quanti soldi continuano a spillargli le donnine, per non parlare dell'inculata con la ex moglie..

Per me rischia un'umiliazione davvero pesante, c'è da dire che nonostante tutto la cosa gli porterà voti lo stesso, sarà una trasmissione fatta solo per sparargli contro e ad alcuni spettatori sono convinto che susciterà l'effetto contrario di quel che pensano santoro e soci...

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] 
Niente parolacce.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque di Berlusconi tutto si può dire tranne che sia uno sprovveduto o che ami gettarsi in pasto ai lupi. Se va, è perchè è convinto la cosa possa portargli voti. Penso che nei giorni scorsi si sia preparato e studiato nei minimi dettagli tutte le domande possibili (e gli attacchi) che Santoro, Travaglio e co possano fargli. Vedremo.



Questa sera devono evitare di farlo passare per una vittima della stampa bolscevica. Se passa un messaggio simile qualche voto lo recupera.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera devono evitare di farlo passare per una vittima della stampa bolscevica. Se passa un messaggio simile qualche voto lo recupera.


Esatto, è quello che pensavo, è esattamente quello che succederà alla fine a meno di sorprese, dubito che possa esserci uno scenario diverso però


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me non lascia, sarebbe una cosa troppo scontata, cioè vai li non puoi aspettarti di fare il comodo tuo come da vespa


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ci siamo


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Iniziato!


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Eccolo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Gennaio 2013)

non se ne è ancora andato?


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Tesissimo il Berlusca!


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Voleva costruire Ospedale per il mondo e Università LOL


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Gli ospedali per i bambini, le università ROTFL questo ha già cominciato con delle boiate d'autore


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

ieri da bruno vespa aveva il sorriso a 32 denti e scherzava con quello schiavo. 

stasera sembra un pò teso e per ora non si sta lasciando andare, misura molto le parole.....vediamo quanto riesce a durare prima di sclerare contro santoro e soci.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Caruccia sta Giulia


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

la specialistica con clinton e putin  1 lezione come castigare una ***** a 90


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma soltanto io ho notato che appena è finito il video dove diceva dei "ristoranti pieni" sembrava che si stesse già per alzare?!?


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

cmq rispetto a ieri sera i capelli si sono scoloriti, color asfalto in parte alta stasera


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mai visto Ilvio così teso,sa che si gioca tutto stasera.
P.S. Gli ospedali,le università


----------



## francylomba (10 Gennaio 2013)

pare gia' per andarsene silvio! comunque non pensavo che anche a Lumezzangeles ci fosse crisi ..


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ore 21.54,primo scuotimento nervoso delle braccia


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Cominciano a saltare i nervi a Silvio


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai è da rottamare.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Arriva Travaglio!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Per ora comunque berlusconi se la sta pure cavando decentemente.
Tra un po' c'è travaglio però


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Stanno giocando comunque.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sta sbroccando


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stanno giocando comunque.



quoto


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Inizia lo show di Travaglio XD


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Niente, Travaglio si è incartato. Per il momento sta stravincendo Berlusca...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

E' sbroccato di brutto, comunistiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahahha


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Dai che forse inizia lo show


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

tengono i tempi


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Gennaio 2013)

Sbroccata!


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

berlusconi si commenta da solo, ma santoro sta facendo la figura del pagliaccio


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Niente, Travaglio si è incartato. Per il momento sta stravincendo Berlusca...



A me in realtà sembra una totale pagliacciata. Sia la conduzione di Santoro che Berlusconi.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

rotfl, il timer  

cmq più che attaccarlo o incalzarlo su argomenti scottanti, lo stanno perculando e lui sembra quasi non accorgersene ma anzi, sta al loro gioco.


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo me sta pagliacciata non servirà a nessuno. Berlusconi si sta facendo ridicolizzare e non sta facendo la vittima come voleva lui, Travaglio si è incartato, Santoro pensa solo all'audience. Stanno solo a giocare, dai.


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque è una pagliacciata questo programma stasera. Il nano che parla delle serali, Santoro che deve guadagnare tempo. Mah...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio ha fatto una figura barbina, non c'ha capito nulla manco lui


----------



## Gekyn (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sembra una pagliacciata! Stile Berlusconi e santoro....


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Berlusca si sta difendendo bene,ha praticamente umiliato Santoro con la storia della telefonata davanti alla Merkel.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta pagliacciata non servirà a nessuno. Berlusconi si sta facendo ridicolizzare e non sta facendo la vittima come voleva lui, Travaglio si è incartato, Santoro pensa solo all'audience. Stanno solo a giocare, dai.



E' proprio per questo che, secondo me, sta stravincendo lui. Potevano distruggerlo, invece la stanno buttando sulla comicità che è il terreno di Berlusconi


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque Berlusca si sta difendendo bene,ha praticamente umiliato Santoro con la storia della telefonata davanti alla Merkel.



Esatto


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque Berlusca si sta difendendo bene,ha praticamente umiliato Santoro con la storia della telefonata davanti alla Merkel.



Beh, insomma...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro pensa di essere divertente, ma per ora sta facendo malissimo, Berlusconi sta tenendo botta a tutti alla fine. 
Poteva distruggerlo invece le sta prendendo


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro fa il buffone ma non é capace


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' proprio per questo che, secondo me, sta stravincendo lui. Potevano distruggerlo, invece la stanno buttando sulla comicità che è il terreno di Berlusconi



Stravincere secondo me no, ma vincere si. Ne esce semplicemente indenne, che per lui è una vittoria. Alla fine è come se non ci fosse andato.


----------



## Canonista (10 Gennaio 2013)

E' brutto dirlo, ma Berlusconi è mentalmente superiore al 99% dei suoi "colleghi", anche a 127 anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Beh, insomma...



Secondo me si,lo si evince anche da come Santoro ha rapidamente glissato sull'argomento dopo la risposta di Ilvio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stravincere secondo me no, ma vincere si. Ne esce semplicemente indenne, che per lui è una vittoria. Alla fine è come se non ci fosse andato.


Non credo,con questa uscita potrebbe riuscire a convincere qualche ex elettore del suo partito


----------



## Kurt91 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Secondo me si,lo si evince anche da come Santoro ha rapidamente glissato sull'argomento dopo la risposta di Ilvio.



E per questa cosa secondo te sta stravincendo Silvio. Santoro l'ha smontato un po' di volte con la storia dell'IMU, che lui stesso col federalismo aveva previsto. Il problema è buttarla nella comicità, che come dice giustamente Mario, è il campo di Silvio. Ed è la comicità che sta cancellando quello che di giusto ha detto Santoro. Tutto questo secondo me


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il nano li sta disintegrando uno ad uno .. Tra l altro dicendo cose sensate e corrette  ... Da dove ha preso tutta sta lucidità


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> *E per questa cosa secondo te sta stravincendo Silvio*. Santoro l'ha smontato un po' di volte con la storia dell'IMU, che lui stesso col federalismo aveva previsto. Il problema è buttarla nella comicità, che come dice giustamente Mario, è il campo di Silvio. Ed è la comicità che sta cancellando quello che di giusto ha detto Santoro. Tutto questo secondo me



Non ho detto che sta stravincendo,ho detto che si sta difendendo bene 
Alla fine l'unica "botta" seria che gli hanno dato è quella riguardo l'IMU,come hai detto anche tu.


----------



## Lollo interista (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non sarà che vedendo sto ultra 70enne oramai in preda alla demenza senile non riesci a fare sul serio e distruggerlo?!?!?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

#miconsenta è nei trend di twitter


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che sta stravincendo,ho detto che si sta difendendo bene
> Alla fine l'unica "botta" seria che gli hanno dato è quella riguardo l'IMU,come hai detto anche tu.



Esatto. Sull'IMU lo hanno totalmente smontato. Vediamo come proseguono, magari si ripigliano.


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il nano li sta disintegrando uno ad uno .. Tra l altro dicendo cose sensate e corrette  ... Da dove ha preso tutta sta lucidità



mi devi dire almeno UNA cosa corretta che ha detto... la parte sul debito pubblico è abberrante, lui ha sempre potuto dire quello che gli pareva ma non pensavo lo potesse fare anche da travaglio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Giletti è riuscito a fare meglio di santoro per ora, incredibile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

Spero che molti apriranno gli occhi adesso su Sant'Oro,Travaglio e gli altri paladini anti ka$tah.

Ecco,questi sono i giornalisti d'assalto in Italia. Non è una trasmissione di approfondimento,è la tribuna politica del Chiambretti Night. Ci mancano solo Pino Scotto e DJ Aniceto.


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Giletti è riuscito a fare meglio di santoro per ora, incredibile



hai detto tutto


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Solo in un modo possono affossarlo: facendogli domande sul Milan


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma Travaglio poi interverrà di nuovo?Perchè sarebbe la sua ultima chance.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

admin ha scritto:


> solo in modo possono affossarlo: Facendogli domande sul milan



sbrotfl!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro è ridicolo,Travaglio ha fatto una figura pietoso e l'androide piu' che limitare i danni,ha limitato gli altri.Poveri noi....


----------



## AndrasWave (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il discorso più serio l'ha fatto l'imprenditrice che ha detto cose SACROSANTE. E chi ha conoscenze nelle imprese o nelle aziende sa che disastro sta accadendo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Non ho visto ma fatemi capire: avevo davanti Berlusconi e dico, Berlusconi e non hanno fatto niente ? Avrebbero potuto sparare sulla famosa croce rossa e sta finendo tutto a tarallucci e vino ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Solo in un modo possono affossarlo: facendogli domande sul Milan



Ahahha, tremendamente vero


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Travaglio ha fatto una figura barbina, non c'ha capito nulla manco lui



Si è dimostrato uno che fa il grande senza il contraddittorio, anche se me l'aspettavo.

Una trasmissione di livello bassissimo


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si è dimostrato uno che fa il grande senza il contraddittorio, anche se me l'aspettavo.
> 
> Una trasmissione di livello bassissimo



Sì, tra l'altro parlava a testa bassa. Non lo ha mai guardato negli occhi


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

a questo punto penso sia stato tutto organizzato non dico a tavolino, ma quasi, con domande e una scaletta già predefinita. 

anche perchè se santoro e travaglio andassero più sul pesante, il nano ci mette un attimo ad abbandonare lo studio. 

probabilmente la trsmissione è stata studiata per andare proprio come sta andando, senza domande troppo scomode, senza risse verbali, ma mantenuta su binari abbastanza civili, con qualche battutina qua e là ma niente di più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ma non ha un po' rotto i maroni Santoro,con la storia delle serali?


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso sia stato tutto organizzato non dico a tavolino, ma quasi, con domande e una scaletta già predefinita.
> 
> anche perchè se santoro e travaglio andassero più sul pesante, il nano ci mette un attimo ad abbandonare lo studio.
> 
> probabilmente la trsmissione è stata studiata per andare proprio come sta andando, senza domande troppo scomode, senza risse verbali, ma mantenuta su binari abbastanza civili, con qualche battutina qua e là ma niente di più.



Comincio a pensarlo anch'io. Se no non credo che Silvio ci veniva.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso sia stato tutto organizzato non dico a tavolino, ma quasi, con domande e una scaletta già predefinita.
> 
> anche perchè se santoro e travaglio andassero più sul pesante, il nano ci mette un attimo ad abbandonare lo studio.
> 
> probabilmente la trsmissione è stata studiata per andare proprio come sta andando, senza domande troppo scomode, senza risse verbali, ma mantenuta su binari abbastanza civili, con qualche battutina qua e là ma niente di più.



Ma questo significa che Santoro è un fondamentalmente un venditore di fumo,uno che si spaccia per il giornalista solo che combatte nella landa del malaffare contro i politici corrotti,e poi chiama Berlusconi e gli tiene il bordone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso sia stato tutto organizzato non dico a tavolino, ma quasi, con domande e una scaletta già predefinita.
> 
> anche perchè se santoro e travaglio andassero più sul pesante, il nano ci mette un attimo ad abbandonare lo studio.
> 
> probabilmente la trsmissione è stata studiata per andare proprio come sta andando, senza domande troppo scomode, senza risse verbali, ma mantenuta su binari abbastanza civili, con qualche battutina qua e là ma niente di più.



A sto punto poteva pure evitare di fare la trasmissione, in questo modo fa solo guadagnare consensi a berlusconi


----------



## Lollo7zar (10 Gennaio 2013)

ora però l'hanno affossato


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto poteva pure evitare di fare la trasmissione, in questo modo fa solo guadagnare consensi a berlusconi



A Santoro gli interessa solo l'audience, non ce nulla di cui stupirsi. Chi ha fatto una figuraccia è Travaglio.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio distrutto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi sta affossando travaglio


----------



## Ale (10 Gennaio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a questo punto penso sia stato tutto organizzato non dico a tavolino, ma quasi, con domande e una scaletta già predefinita.
> 
> anche perchè se santoro e travaglio andassero più sul pesante, il nano ci mette un attimo ad abbandonare lo studio.
> 
> probabilmente la trsmissione è stata studiata per andare proprio come sta andando, senza domande troppo scomode, senza risse verbali, ma mantenuta su binari abbastanza civili, con qualche battutina qua e là ma niente di più.


si sapeva, altrimenti il nanetto non ci sarebbe andato


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Piú le spara grosse e piú le racconta bene. Chapeau


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho visto ma fatemi capire: avevo davanti Berlusconi e dico, Berlusconi e non hanno fatto niente ? Avrebbero potuto sparare sulla famosa croce rossa e sta finendo tutto a tarallucci e vino ?



Magari tarallucci e vino, sta vincendo berlusconi


----------



## korma (10 Gennaio 2013)

Va che GRillo c'ha indovinato pure sta volta....gli davano del dittatore perchè non si prestava a ste pagliacciate...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro sembra un comico, può fare concorrenza a Benigni.


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio ha buttato l'occasione della sua vita.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio solito sceriffo.

Eh eh eh,bunga bunga,la Minetti. Mangano mafioso!1!1!1

E niente,non se ne esce.

C'è il problema delle crisi,le banche,le pensioni,la sanità,la sicurezza,e questi pensano alla al bunga bunga.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio che risponde quasi sussurrando


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Il berlusca ha avuto pure un applauso dal pubblico di santoro


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Umiliazione incredibile per Travaglio. Incredibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi è nei trend MONDIALI di twitter, dio mio, li ha distrutti


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa che Travaglio dopo stasera perde ogni credibilità.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che Travaglio dopo stasera perde ogni credibilità.



Come scrivevo prima che iniziasse, ha preparato il tutto nei minimi dettagli. Li ha distrutti. Berlusconi non lascia niente al caso. Ne ero convinto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

Son volate mazzette, perché attaccare Berlusconi sarebbe stato come picchiare un bambino.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

La sbroccata finale di Santoro conferma la STRA VITTORIA di Berlusconi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come scrivevo prima che iniziasse, ha preparato il tutto nei minimi dettagli. Li ha distrutti. Berlusconi non lascia niente al caso. Ne ero convinto.



Può aver preparato tutto come vuole, ma è impensabile beccare un'umiliazione simile da uno come B.
Dopo sta trasmissione guadagnerà consensi di sicuro.

Come avevo detto prima, il miglior modo per sconfiggere B è ignorarlo


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2013)

Fatti a pezzi.


----------



## rossovero (10 Gennaio 2013)

due bambini...


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2013)

c.v.d. 

santoro ha parlato di "regole concordate". 

dai, tutta la puntata era studiata a tavolino con scaletta preparata, non c'è niente di improvvisato.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

KO tecnico per Travaglio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque è sbroccato santoro alla fine e non Berlusconi pazzesco


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Questi dovrebbero essere il meglio del giornalismo italiano 
Se erano furbi non lo invitavano nemmeno.


----------



## smallball (10 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio ha fatto veramente una pessima figura


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro si sta arrampicando sugli specchi.... Li ha messi tutti al tappeto.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questi dovrebbero essere il meglio del giornalismo italiano
> Se erano furbi non lo invitavano nemmeno.



Fortunatamente il meglio è ben altro...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2013)

Continuano a fare gaffes su gaffes, hanno perso la brocca


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente il meglio è ben altro...



Suma 

Ps: quasi 450.000 euro aal giorno :O


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

E' veramente una fortuna che il nano sia troppo indietro per rimontare, perchè stasera ha riguadagnato un pò di voti.


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

La perla delle perle... Adesso Berlusconi prima di entrare in politica era un poveraccio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] Mario, invita Berlusconi a fare un intervista per il foro, lo distruggiamo noi sul Milan


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2013)

Mi sa proprio che le vince berlusconi, e' invincibile, ogni volta che vuol fare qualcosa ci riesce sempre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> E' veramente una fortuna che il nano sia troppo indietro per rimontare, perchè stasera ha riguadagnato un pò di voti.


Il nano sa che non può governare, vuole avere voti a sufficienza per tenere per le palle il prossimo governo


----------



## danyaj87 (10 Gennaio 2013)

Ora vorrei vedere un Bersani e un Monti (che avrà il mio voto), nella stessa trasmissione.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Adesso stravincerà anche il confronto con gli altri candidati. Quelle mummie di Bersani e Monti, a livello mediatico, gli puliscono le scarpe


----------



## iceman. (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non sanno piu' a cosa attaccarsi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ahuahah comunque fa ridere ilvio


----------



## Gekyn (11 Gennaio 2013)

Da sta sera ė rinato! Gli hanno regalato 20 anni!!!


----------



## Canonista (11 Gennaio 2013)

"non fatevi infinocchiare"

cit.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Incredibile,ha vinto lui.Vince sempre lui.


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il nano sa che non può governare, vuole avere voti a sufficienza per tenere per le palle il prossimo governo



Il problema non è solo lui se il prossimo governo non potrà governare, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## cris (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ne è uscito vincitore a mani basse il nano. 

anni ed anni a fare trasmissioni su di lui, quando ce l'hanno davanti non cavano un ragno dal buco.


----------



## rossovero (11 Gennaio 2013)

Vittoria totale!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile,ha vinto lui.Vince sempre lui.



Avversari non all'altezza


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non ce ne libereremo finchè non crepa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avversari non all'altezza



Si,ma ha detto bene [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] :questi è da una vita che ci campano sulla demonizzazione di Ilvio,e quando ce l'hanno lì a portata di fucile si fanno annientare in questa maniera.Patetico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Si,ma ha detto bene [MENTION=14]cris[/MENTION] :questi è da una vita che ci campano sulla demonizzazione di Ilvio,e quando ce l'hanno lì a portata di fucile si fanno annientare in questa maniera.Patetico.



Veramente, non mi sarei aspettato proprio un epilogo simile.
Hanno fatto una figura ridicola


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi, la trasmissione non l'ho seguita, qualcuno che mi fa un riassuntino breve breve ma preciso ? Com'è possibile che siano stati sconfitti ? Solo col materiale sui processi non c'era da fare notte ? E la mala politica dei suoi anni di governo ?


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque di Berlusconi tutto si può dire tranne che sia uno sprovveduto o che ami gettarsi in pasto ai lupi. Se va, è perchè è convinto la cosa possa portargli voti. Penso che nei giorni scorsi si sia preparato e studiato nei minimi dettagli tutte le domande possibili (e gli attacchi) che Santoro, Travaglio e co possano fargli. Vedremo.



Mi auto cito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, la trasmissione non l'ho seguita, qualcuno che mi fa un riassuntino breve breve ma preciso ? Com'è possibile che siano stati sconfitti ? Solo col materiale sui processi non c'era da fare notte ? E la mala politica dei suoi anni di governo ?



Sconfitti è dire poco, sono stati proprio demoliti, non è una semplice sconfitta questa.
E' sbroccato Santoro e non Berlusconi poi, questo è il simbolo della trasmissione...


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi auto cito



Non avrebbero dovuto invitarlo.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Che a livello mediatico abbia vinto negli ultimi 15 minuti è vero..ma la trasmissione è durata 3 ore e sinceramente quello che mi è rimasto è un personaggio che non sa più dove attaccarsi e si contraddice da solo tornando a parlare di "verità, realtà inconfutabile" come gli anni scorsi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mi auto cito



Due giorni fa ad Arcore ha convocato tutti i giornalisti mediaset ed ha simulato una puntata di tre ore di trasmissione con loro che gli facevano tutte le domande più scomode
Non sto scherzando, è accaduto sul serio


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi l'ha preparata nei minimi dettagli, loro hanno improvvisato forti delle loro sicurezze e dei cavalli di battaglia. Ma Travaglio che non guarda mai Berlusconi negli occhi è una tripla sconfitta. Anzi, una caporetto catodica.


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Santoro figura di *****, cioè parlava solo travaglio e lo ownavano invece grazie a quel pirla di santoro ne è uscito quasi bene il berlu.

Berlusconi che pulisce la sedia e quando risponde al pubblico "chi lo dice sa di esserlo" momenti top.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Due giorni fa ad Arcore ha convocato tutti i giornalisti mediaset ed ha simulato una puntata di tre ore di trasmissione con loro che gli facevano tutte le domande più scomode
> Non sto scherzando, è accaduto sul serio



Non lo sapevo ma ne ero strasicuro. E' un perfezionista che non lascia nulla al caso. In televisione non lo batte nessuno. Questo bisogna riconoscerlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sconfitti è dire poco, sono stati proprio demoliti, non è una semplice sconfitta questa.
> E' sbroccato Santoro e non Berlusconi poi, questo è il simbolo della trasmissione...


Si però vorrei qualche esempio eclatante, dovreste spendere due righe se vi va


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Che a livello mediatico abbia vinto negli ultimi 15 minuti è vero..ma la trasmissione è durata 3 ore e sinceramente quello che mi è rimasto è un personaggio che non sa più dove attaccarsi e si contraddice da solo tornando a parlare di "verità, realtà inconfutabile" come gli anni scorsi.



Ma infatti il suo scopo era far fuori Travaglio e Santoro, ovvero due che negli ultimi 10 anni hanno fatto un mare di trasmissioni su di lui.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stra vinto il Berlusca e' in una forma micidiale poi quella del premier turco sabtioro ha fatto una figura barbina puo rimontare davvero monti e Bersani fanno ridere contro Renzi avrebbe perso così può vincere vai Silvio vai vai ps sabtioro l'ha dovuto interrompere su Travaglio perché lo stava demolendo


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si però vorrei qualche esempio eclatante, dovreste spendere due righe se vi va



Se non l'hai vista è difficile fare esempi. E' stato un confronto strano. Potevano affondare il colpo e distruggerlo (ce n'era di carne al fuoco) invece si sono tenuti sempre sul vago. Poi è tutto degenerato in stile Zelig, il suo campo. Ed alla fine ha letto una lettera a Travaglio (LUI) che ha mandato Santoro su tutte le furie.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Gennaio 2013)

Pianificasse così la campagna acquisti...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si però vorrei qualche esempio eclatante, dovreste spendere due righe se vi va


Il miglior modo per farsi un'idea è vedere la puntata alla fine.
Sul sito ufficiale di servizio pubblico inseriscono le puntate da vedere, c'è anche il canale di youtube dove caricano spezzoni e puntata completa, non so quanto tempo ci mettono a caricare, ma penso che già da domani si potrebbero visualizzare


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

L'ha demolito a Travaglio sabtioro si è' inca e Berlusca se la rideva addirittura sulla sedia dove di era seduto Travaglio l'ha pulita con il tovagliolo standing ovation...... Ogni tanto ha beccato pure qualche applauso cose da pazzi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se non l'hai vista è difficile fare esempi. E' stato un confronto strano. Potevano affondare il colpo e distruggerlo (ce n'era di carne al fuoco) invece si sono tenuti sempre sul vago. Poi è tutto degenerato in stile Zelig, il suo campo. Ed alla fine ha letto una lettera a Travaglio (LUI) che ha mandato Santoro su tutte le furie.


Ad esempio sui processi di Berlusconi Santoro e Co. come si son comportati ? Non avrebbero dovuto metterlo Ko già lì ? Come ha fatto ad uscirsene Berlusconi ?


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Gennaio 2013)

Se la volessi paragonare ad una partita, mi ricorda molto la vittoria del Chelsea l'anno scorso contro il Barca
I marziani erano lì per vincere, ma poi gli sfavoriti in 10 uomini gliel'hanno messo in ****


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Pianificasse così la campagna acquisti...



Magari


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ad esempio sui processi di Berlusconi Santoro e Co. come si son comportati ? Non avrebbero dovuto metterlo Ko già lì ? Come ha fatto ad uscirsene Berlusconi ?



Ha spiegato che la giustizia italiana fa schifo,che alla prescrizione non equivale la colpevolezza per poi concludere elencando tutte le condanne per diffamazione da Travaglio (durante la lettura della lettera) facendo perdere la testa a Santoro,ovvero è successo il contrario di quello che ci si poteva aspettare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo voi quanto avrà fatto di share santoro oggi?



Principe ha scritto:


> L'ha demolito a Travaglio sabtioro si è' inca e Berlusca se la rideva addirittura sulla sedia dove di era seduto Travaglio l'ha pulita con il tovagliolo standing ovation...... Ogni tanto ha beccato pure qualche applauso cose da pazzi


Si infatti, è riuscito prendere applausi dal pubblico di santoro


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Gennaio 2013)

Pure le vignette di Vauro sottotono.. Berlusconi esce indenne dalla tana dei lupo, alla grande.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha spiegato che la giustizia italiana fa schifo,che alla prescrizione non equivale la colpevolezza per poi concludere elencando tutte le condanne per diffamazione da Travaglio (durante la lettura della lettera) facendo perdere la testa a Santoro,ovvero è successo il contrario di quello che ci si poteva aspettare.


E ci voleva tanto a dire che un politico indagato deve essere destituito dal suo incarico ? O che almeno venga sospeso fino all'assoluzione ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E ci voleva tanto a dire che un politico indagato deve essere destituito dal suo incarico ? O che almeno venga sospeso fino all'assoluzione ?



Ci hanno provato,ma non hanno mai affondato il colpo.


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque che tristezza. Possibile che in Italia non esiste nessuno in grado di umiliare Berlusconi e far vedere chi è veramente? Ho paura che quando morirà dovremmo pure sorbirci la santificazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci hanno provato,ma non hanno mai affondato il colpo.


Mah... Berlusconi si è presentato solido come una roccia e loro come le femminucce senza convinzione, ho capito.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi se Berlusca e' così secondo me vi potete ritirare nn vincerà ma il governo senza di lui nn lo fai, se uno del centrodestra era indeciso stasera ha deciso per Berlusca


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (11 Gennaio 2013)

Vogliamo parlare del momento in cui ha ricordato a Travaglio che lui ha iniziato la sua carriera da raccomandato all'interno di un suo giornale? "I primi soldi li hai presi in un mio giornale dopo che eri stato assunto in seguito ad una raccomandazione"
Travaglio voleva morire!!!


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio con la seconda lettera lo ha abbastanza umiliato e messo alle strette però, il problema è la successiva sbroccata di santoro che gli ha permesso di finire in scioltezza.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio è perfetto nel fare i monologhi ma nel contradditorio,come sempre,si dimostra,giornalisticamente e mediaticamente,un incapace.Lui e Santoro hanno sottovalutato l'androide sia dialetticamente sia nel contesto delle domande poste.Ma credevano che Bei Capelli non avesse studiato il compitino,preparandosi a qualsiasi domanda???Incapaci.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare del momento in cui ha ricordato a Travaglio che lui ha iniziato la sua carriera da raccomandato all'interno di un suo giornale? "I primi soldi li hai presi in un mio giornale dopo che eri stato assunto in seguito ad una raccomandazione"
> Travaglio voleva morire!!!


È andato a pescare gli scheletri nell'armadio di quegli altri due... e Travaglio non si è preparato ad una controffensiva del genere ? Comunque ho sempre nutrito poca fiducia in Travaglio, l'ho sempre visto con tutto il rispetto un "palle mosce"


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Travaglio è perfetto nel fare i monologhi ma nel contradditorio,come sempre,si dimostra,giornalisticamente e mediaticamente,un incapace.Lui e Santoro hanno sottovalutato l'androide sia dialetticamente sia nel contesto delle domande poste.Ma credevano che Bei Capelli non avesse studiato il compitino,preparandosi a qualsiasi domanda???Incapaci.


Il pirla è solo santoro, travaglio e B stavano pure parlando tranquillamente ma santoro l'ha buttata in caciara sclerando alla fine.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È andato a pescare gli scheletri nell'armadio di quegli altri due... e Travaglio non si è preparato ad una controffensiva del genere ? Comunque ho sempre nutrito poca fiducia in Travaglio, lo sempre visto con tutto il rispetto un "palle mosce"



Come diceva Mario,Travaglio non lo ha MAI guardato negli occhi,se non nei minuti finali,e ha sempre parlato con una voce appena percettibile,anche quando Ilvio gli dava del diffamatore professionista.Praticamente Santoro reagiva più di lui


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio, insieme al suo amico Peter Gomez, è uno che con la calma e la tranquillità ti butta addosso veleno e fango a tutto spiano.... Un maestro nei monologhi, negli editoriali e nella pubblicazione di video su youtube, per il resto sta sotto zero. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere un Fini, un Odifreddi, ma anche un Ricca volendo estremizzare, al posto di Travaglio....


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È andato a pescare gli scheletri nell'armadio di quegli altri due... e Travaglio non si è preparato ad una controffensiva del genere ? Comunque ho sempre nutrito poca fiducia in Travaglio, lo sempre visto con tutto il rispetto un "palle mosce"


Avrebbe senz'altro risposto pacatamente come stava facendo, ma santoro è schizzato e bon, infatti pure travaglio gli diceva "fallo finire fallo finire" ma niente è sclerato senza smetterla ed ha fatto la figura di *****.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Il pirla è solo santoro, travaglio e B stavano pure parlando tranquillamente ma santoro l'ha buttata in caciara sclerando alla fine.


Travaglio non ha il carismo per reggere un contradditorio(aldila' del colpo di grazia finale della "letterina") con l'androide e Santoro ha sclerato perche' sapeva di aver perso per Knock out.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Travaglio, insieme al suo amico Peter Gomez, è uno che con la calma e la tranquillità ti butta addosso veleno e fango a tutto spiano.... Un maestro nei monologhi, negli editoriali e nella pubblicazione di video su youtube, per il resto sta sotto zero. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere un Fini, un Odifreddi, ma anche un Ricca volendo estremizzare, al posto di Travaglio....



Quoto l'intero ambaradan e un bel duello con Piero Ricca avrebbe avuto un altro finale.


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Come diceva Mario,Travaglio non lo ha MAI guardato negli occhi,se non nei minuti finali,e ha sempre parlato con una voce appena percettibile,anche quando Ilvio gli dava del diffamatore professionista.Praticamente Santoro reagiva più di lui


E infatti santoro ha fatto la figura di ***** reagendo, *** a me non è mai stato simpatico travaglio ma se lasciavano parlare più lui e l'altro pirla se ne stava zitto facevano di certo un altra figura.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Io mi gusto la sottovalutazione del Berlusca lo credevano tutti morto ...... Se anche pareggia e' come vincere 10 a 0 sarebbe troppo bello


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io mi gusto la sottovalutazione del Berlusca lo credevano tutti morto ...... Se anche pareggia e' come vincere 10 a 0 sarebbe troppo bello



Nessuno credevo morto l'androide.Il problema è proprio quello!


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Travaglio, insieme al suo amico Peter Gomez, è uno che con la calma e la tranquillità ti butta addosso veleno e fango a tutto spiano.... Un maestro nei monologhi, negli editoriali e nella pubblicazione di video su youtube, per il resto sta sotto zero. Mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere un Fini, un Odifreddi, ma anche un Ricca volendo estremizzare, al posto di Travaglio....



Concordo su tutto. Lo avevo sempre pensato che Travaglio fosse in realtà un inetto ed oggi ne ho avuto la prova.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Io mi gusto la sottovalutazione del Berlusca lo credevano tutti morto ...... Se anche pareggia e' come vincere 10 a 0 sarebbe troppo bello



In verità lui era morto, il problema sono gli altri che lo resuscitano.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque la cosa raccapricciante, torno a ribadire, è che GILETTI ha fatto molto, ma molto meglio di tutti gli altri...
Ad oggi praticamente Gilletti sarebbe il giornalista top della tv italiana


----------



## Morghot (11 Gennaio 2013)

Boh non capisco sto insultare travaglio stasera, per me ha fatto una bella figura rimanendo pacato e comunque umiliandolo con la seconda lettera, ribadisco che se quel pirla di santoro non sclerava avremmo visto B in seria difficoltà ed invece ha trovato il tappeto rosso nel finale. Ribadisco anche che travaglio generalmente mi sta assai antipatico .


----------



## pennyhill (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sono riusciti a farlo sembrare ancora vivo. Va detto che chi guarda Santoro, con Berlusconi ospite poi, è probabilmente già schierato da una parte o dall'altra, quindi cambia poco.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Paolo Condo' su twitter:

_Ma mettetelo in difficoltà, cacchio! Chiedetegli perché non compra più giocatori buoni per il Milan 
_

Non siete stati gli unici a pensare questa cosa.


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Seguo da tanti anni questo forum e oggi ho avuto la conferma del fatto che qui dentro ci sono persone con un'onestà intellettuale da ammirare. Su facebook ho dovuto leggere cose incredibili, tipo gente che acclamava la vittoria di Santoro. Qua invece ho visto tanta onestà intellettuale perché anche chi non ha mai votato Berlusconi e non lo ha nemmeno mai sostenuto sta ammettendo la vittoria di quest'ultimo. Complimenti ragazzi. Se l'Italia fosse formata più da persone come voi che come certe teste vuote, sono sicuro che vivremmo in un paese migliore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto. Lo avevo sempre pensato che Travaglio fosse in realtà un inetto ed oggi ne ho avuto la prova.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Verissimo.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sono riusciti a farlo sembrare ancora vivo. Va detto che chi guarda Santoro, con Berlusconi ospite poi, è probabilmente già schierato da una parte o dall'altra, quindi cambia poco.



Ci sono tanti indecisi che hanno guardato il programma secondo me, e molti questi mi sa che non sono più indecisi.


----------



## esjie (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sta su wikipedia la lista di condanne di Travaglio cmq...cos'è che avrebbe stravinto non lo so, quando avrò tempo mi guarderò la puntata


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto. Lo avevo sempre pensato che Travaglio fosse in realtà un inetto ed oggi ne ho avuto la prova.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



L'errore che si fa dal 94 sottovalutarlo ora dorme nn fa i festini e' in forma strepitosa difficilmente l'ho visto così in forma .... Quando e' così e' il numero 1

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Sta su wikipedia la lista di condanne di Travaglio cmq...cos'è che avrebbe stravinto non lo so, quando avrò tempo mi guarderò la puntata



Ha cambiato tutti mediaticamente li ha distrutti di e' messo al posto di Travaglio e gli ha messi al l'angolo santoro si è' stizzito si è' incazzato l'ha fermato,... Poi a Travaglio gli ha ricordato che lavorava per lui e che è' un raccomandato l'ha fatto sembrare un inetto mentitore ha ribaltato tutto


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Travaglio non ha il carisma mediatico ma Santoro lo ha prevaricato quando ha sbottato e ha sbagliato in pieno...più che le colpe a Travaglio, le darei a Santoro


----------



## pennyhill (11 Gennaio 2013)

Alla fine sono sempre le stesse ca---te che ripete da quasi 20 anni, sempre quelle, se uno ci crede ancora o non ci ha mai creduto, non cambierà idea dopo questa sera. Poi per il suo ego è una bella vittoria.


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sul piano politico comunque Berlusconi è un isgnor nessuno..contenuti zero eh


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Gennaio 2013)

Nel teatrino lo sappiamo tutti che ci sguazza meglio di chiunque...se andiamo a vedere nel merito ciò che ha detto è stato addirittura più delirante che a porta a porta, peccato che la maggior parte dei votanti è totalmente ignorante e quindi che dica ******* cifre prese a caso o cose esatte conta poco, vale di più il teatrino.

Se state vedendo ora porta a porta con BERSANI ci sono anni luce tra le due interviste, questa è sul piano politico a 360 gradi l'altra un teatrino di basso rango


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Alla fine sono sempre le stesse ca---te che ripete da quasi 20 anni, sempre quelle, se uno ci crede ancora o non ci ha mai creduto, non cambierà idea dopo questa sera. Poi per il suo ego è una bella vittoria.



Anche se noi facessimo questo ragionamento per lui è comunque una grande vittoria. Cioè ha totalmente demolito due che han costruito tutta la loro carriera su di lui, parlando male di lui, in pratica i suoi più grandi detrattori. Alla fine pure se non è riuscito a spostar tanta gente è comunque una gran vittoria.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Nel teatrino lo sappiamo tutti che ci sguazza meglio di chiunque...se andiamo a vedere nel merito ciò che ha detto è stato addirittura più delirante che a porta a porta, peccato che la maggior parte dei votanti è totalmente ignorante e quindi che dica ******* cifre prese a caso o cose esatte conta poco, vale di più il teatrino.
> 
> Se state vedendo ora porta a porta con BERSANI ci sono anni luce tra le due interviste, questa è sul piano politico a 360 gradi l'altra un teatrino di basso rango



Ma non dare giudizi e cammina finché beatifichi Bersani beato te che è' un perdente , ma nn mi dare dell'ignorante che fai ridere


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma non dare giudizi e cammina finché beatifichi Bersani beato te che è' un perdente , ma nn mi dare dell'ignorante che fai ridere



Non si può certo dire che chi ha votato B. gli anni scorsi ha fatto delle vere genialate eh


----------



## danyaj87 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ma è normale, però adesso ha perso un po di voti solo a palermo, dove c'è una rivolta cittadin-popolare, quando ha detto (ma dell'utri ha la colpa di essere nato a palermo" l'hanno presa come un offesa personale... non capendo comunque il senso che voleva inserire in quella frase. 
In ogni caso una trasmissione al limite del trash, due dovevano ucciderlo moralmente, l'altro incassava e ribatteva in contropiede, non c'era nessuno che aveva il coraggio di parlare che ne so di come ha fatto milano 2, o di altre cose. Non gli hanno chiesto ne della sua strategia politica, ne della sua idea di riforma costituzionale effettiva. Solo attacchi, attacchi e attacchi, lui furbo se la rideva. Cioè nemmeno ha fatto la vittima! 
Comunque ribadisco trash, trash e trash. Uomini e donne in confronto è un circolo di poesie!


----------



## pennyhill (11 Gennaio 2013)

È una vittoria perché tutti si aspettavano un massacro. L’hanno attaccato dove voleva lui, e quelli della controparte si sono anche dimostrati poco preparati per attaccarlo su questioni politiche o economiche.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Non si può certo dire che chi ha votato B. gli anni scorsi ha fatto delle vere genialate eh



Ognuno giudica se Sa le cose i perché ecc se sei un mio amico e io ti spiego mi puoi criticare io su questo forum rispetto tutti ed esigo altrettanto nn ho mai dato del ciglione o del ******* perché uno vota questo o quello nn lo conosco e nn mi permetto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Gennaio 2013)

vi dico solo che dopo stasera,mio padre che non voleva votare ha detto che lo vota di nuovo e in un qualche modo ha reso indeciso anche me che ero convinto della mia scelta.

Su questo campo fa paura,non c'è ne per nessuno


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vi dico solo che dopo stasera,mio padre che non voleva votare ha detto che lo vota di nuovo e in un qualche modo ha reso indeciso anche me che ero convinto della mia scelta.
> 
> Su questo campo fa paura,non c'è ne per nessuno



Quotone dubbi se ne avevano anche qua ma dopo sta sera spazzati via


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma non dare giudizi e cammina finché beatifichi Bersani beato te che è' un perdente , ma nn mi dare dell'ignorante che fai ridere



1 io non voterò bersani quindi che lo beatifico non direi proprio
2 che sia perdente non so cosa c'entri, cos'è una partita di calcio? una partita a carte?
3 credere alle cose che ha detto berlusca stasera è da ignoranti, uno che dice che il rapporto Debito/Pil è al 93% non si sa con quali calcoli è ignorante, uno che ieri sera diceva che bastano 2 miliardi per riportare il il 75% di tasse in lombardia è ignorante, uno che gli aumenti del governo monti sono costati alle famiglie di operai 2500 euro quest'anno è un ignorante e potrei continuare all'infinito


Bersani ne ha dette tante che non mi piacciono ma almeno non ha dato dati falsi, non si è contraddetto 10 volte nella stessa serata da solo, non è risultato incoerente con tutto quello fatto negli ultimi anni e non ha ridotto un intervista televisiva in uno spettacolo di burlesque


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> 1 io non voterò bersani quindi che lo beatifico non direi proprio
> 2 che sia perdente non so cosa c'entri, cos'è una partita di calcio? una partita a carte?
> 3 credere alle cose che ha detto berlusca stasera è da ignoranti, uno che dice che il rapporto Debito/Pil è al 93% non si sa con quali calcoli è ignorante, uno che ieri sera diceva che bastano 2 miliardi per riportare il il 75% di tasse in lombardia è ignorante, uno che gli aumenti del governo monti sono costati alle famiglie di operai 2500 euro quest'anno è un ignorante e potrei continuare all'infinito
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che io nn mi vogkio confrontare con te sulla politica nn sei in campagna elettorale con me e nn ho voglia di spendere 10 minuti a risponderti anche perché ignori per quali motivo io voti tizio o caio perché nn mi conosci ti dico solo di rispettare la gente vota chi ti pare a me nn mi interessa basta solo che fai altrettanto con me ovvero che rispetti quello che è' il mio voto avrò i miei motivi e nn devo spiegarli a te


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che io nn mi vogkio confrontare con te sulla politica nn sei in campagna elettorale con me e nn ho voglia di spendere 10 minuti a risponderti anche perché ignori per quali motivo io voti tizio o caio perché nn mi conosci ti dico solo di rispettare la gente vota chi ti pare a me nn mi interessa basta solo che fai altrettanto con me ovvero che rispetti quello che è' il mio voto avrò i miei motivi e nn devo spiegarli a te



non giudico i tuoi motivi, giudico chi crede a queste cose che ho chiamato da ignoranti, non ho detto che tu lo sei visto che non ti conosco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Bersani ne ha dette tante che non mi piacciono ma almeno non ha dato dati falsi, non si è contraddetto 10 volte nella stessa serata da solo, non è risultato incoerente con tutto quello fatto negli ultimi anni e non ha ridotto un intervista televisiva in uno spettacolo di burlesque



Bersani era quello pro acqua privata, poi ci fu il referendum grazie allo sbattimento di pietro e in un nano secondo ha cambiato idea... Sono TUTTI incoerenti purtroppo.







Per fortuna c'è la rete che tiene memoria di ste incoerenze


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> non giudico i tuoi motivi, giudico chi crede a queste cose che ho chiamato da ignoranti, non ho detto che tu lo sei visto che non ti conosco



Io nn credo più ai politici da un pezzo quindi nn sono io  cmq okey tutto a posto buon Milan fratello comunista  battuta eh


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

La letterina finale di zio Ilviuccio:


----------



## Ale (11 Gennaio 2013)

dopo 15 anni di malgoverno votate ancora b ? aveva proprio ragione quella persona che mi disse una volta: il diritto di voto va concesso solo dopo una visita psichiatrica e ad un test sulla storia della politica italiana in modo che possano andare a votare solo gente sana e che conosca la materia..


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ragazzi se Berlusca e' così secondo me vi potete ritirare nn vincerà ma il governo senza di lui nn lo fai, se uno del centrodestra era indeciso stasera ha deciso per Berlusca



Personalmente, e come me tanti, non ho guardato il programma.
Da conservatore (se così si può dire, sono termini tutto sommato desueti oggigiorno) io guardo i programmi e giudico determinati risultati. Dei siparietti mi interessa poco.

Non penso abbia ripreso così tanti voti.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> vi dico solo che dopo stasera,mio padre che non voleva votare ha detto che lo vota di nuovo e in un qualche modo ha reso indeciso anche me che ero convinto della mia scelta.
> 
> Su questo campo fa paura,non c'è ne per nessuno



In base a cosa?
Da tutto quello che ho letto (ribadisco che non ho visto il "dibattito") non si è parlato mai di politica nè di economia.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Proprio per quello ha stravinto


----------



## Solo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Un programma a dir poco ridicolo. Invece di ridicolizzarlo l'hanno lasciato libero di fare propaganda sparando le solite scemenze, con Santoro & Co. che non capendo niente di economia ("Krugman!!!11!! Krugman !!Krugman21"21!!), lo lasciano farneticare. Travaglio una statua di sale, parlava solo se interpellato. Veramente ridicolo. Si saranno messi d'accordo per non parlare ad esempio dei processi, con Santoro & Co. che credevano di poterlo ridicolizzare sul resto. Peccato che si siano prontamente fatti infinocchiare. Il nano si era preparato tutto nei minimi dettagli, loro sembravano due venuti da Marte.

Una serata buttata.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Proprio per quello ha stravinto



Mi sta bene, ma perchè dovrebbe essere cambiato qualcosa, a livello di voti?
Non lo chiedo con ironia, esattamente come ho chiesto a DMZtheRockBear.

Proprio a tirarla per i capelli, avrei capito fosse stato un confronto Bersani-Berlusconi o similari, ma così...

..insomma è come votarlo dopo un'intervista di sportmediaset sul mercato del milan.


----------



## robs91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

8 milioni di spettatori,boom storico per la 7.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Proprio per quello ha stravinto



Per me non ha stravinto. Cioè ha stravinto quando Santoro, sbagliando, nella seconda parte l'ha voluta buttare in caciara. Ma nella prima parte sono state dette tutte le contraddizioni di 1 anno fatte da B. E il rumore delle unghia di B. che si aggrappava allo specchio la si sentiva da casa mia. Il problema è, purtroppo, che a partire dalla seconda parte del programma Santoro ha perso completamente la bussola, facendo il gioco di B. che paradossalmente ne è uscito bene.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Per me non ha stravinto. Cioè ha stravinto quando Santoro, sbagliando, nella seconda parte l'ha voluta buttare in caciara. Ma nella prima parte sono state dette tutte le contraddizioni di 1 anno fatte da B. E il rumore delle unghia di B. che si aggrappava allo specchio la si sentiva da casa mia. Il problema è, purtroppo, che a partire dalla seconda parte del programma Santoro ha perso completamente la bussola, facendo il gioco di B. che paradossalmente ne è uscito bene.



Il problema è che sono tutte cose ripetute 700 volte, arcinote a tutti. E l'imu, e le frequentazioni di Silvio, e le donne che si è scopato... Non sono stati in grado di fargli una critica che sia una, si sono limitati a cercare di smentire le sue dichiarazioni presenti e passate, quando avrebbero potuto benissimo (o meglio, qualcuno di più competente di loro avrebbe potuto) fargli domande serie. Già uno che apre come ha aperto santoro, chiedendo a Berlusconi se affiderebbe una sua azienda a sè stesso fa capire molto Della trasmissione


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bersani era quello pro acqua privata, poi ci fu il referendum grazie allo sbattimento di pietro e in un nano secondo ha cambiato idea... Sono TUTTI incoerenti purtroppo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma, seriamente, devo risponderti?


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi ha stravinto non tanto sui contenuti (veramente poveri), ma perchè è stato capace di sviare o sminuire qualsiasi cosa gli venisse imputata ed il popolo medio si lascia facilmente infinocchiare da queste cose. Ripeto, sul piano dei contenuti è stato ridicolo.

Travaglio mi faceva quasi pensa, ad un certo punto quasi mi piange...


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene, ma perchè dovrebbe essere cambiato qualcosa, a livello di voti?
> Non lo chiedo con ironia, esattamente come ho chiesto a DMZtheRockBear.
> 
> Proprio a tirarla per i capelli, avrei capito fosse stato un confronto Bersani-Berlusconi o similari, ma così...
> ...


In qualsiasi stato mondiale una trasmissione televisiva puo spostare parecchi elettori a uno piuttosto che a un altro politico. Basta vedere negli usa dove dopo un confronto televisivo i sondaggi subiscono variazioni sostanziali.

Se poi vogliamo dire che chi cambia idea per una trasmissione non sia una cima possiamo anche dirlo, sicuramente è una cosa abbastanza vicina alla realtà. Il problema è he la massa è formata da gente ignorante


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Mi ha colpito molto un suo ragionamento. Ha dato credibilità al fatto della non governabilità ricordando che in anni non è mai riuscito a riformare la giustizia. Sicuranente è una riforma che gli stava a cuore eppure non glie l'hanno fatta fare. Viene quasi da pensare che se anche avesse voluto fare di più per il paese, la lega-casini-fini non glielo avrebbero permesso. Questo è un esempio chiaro di come Berlusconi sia un grande comunicatore. Se sia un grande politico non so dirvelo ma di certo è un uomo carismativo e da invidiare per le capacità personali.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Il fatto che la costituzione sia obsoleta è verissimo infatti. Che poi lui voglia riscriverla modellandola per sè stesso è un altro discorso, ma è ovvio che in alcune cose che dice c'è una percentuale di verita


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Mi ha colpito molto un suo ragionamento. Ha dato credibilità al fatto della non governabilità ricordando che in anni non è mai riuscito a riformare la giustizia. Sicuranente è una riforma che gli stava a cuore eppure non glie l'hanno fatta fare. Viene quasi da pensare che se anche avesse voluto fare di più per il paese, la lega-casini-fini non glielo avrebbero permesso. Questo è un esempio chiaro di come Berlusconi sia un grande comunicatore. Se sia un grande politico non so dirvelo ma di certo è un uomo carismativo e da invidiare per le capacità personali.



Bè, che sia un grande comunicatore non ci piove e penso che nessuno possa metterlo in dubbio. D'altronde, riflettete un attimo: se lui non fosse un grande comunicatore sarebbe morto politicamente da almeno un decennio, no?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bè, che sia un grande comunicatore non ci piove e penso che nessuno possa metterlo in dubbio. D'altronde, riflettete un attimo: se lui non fosse un grande comunicatore sarebbe morto politicamente da almeno un decennio, no?



Certamente. 

Comunque io sono convinto che il teatrino di ieri non abbia spostato tanti voti. Magari ha convinto alcuni indecisi della base, ma alla fine ha avuto un dibattito con Santoro e Travaglio, non Bersani e Monti. Avesse "smontato" questi due, allora si che c'era da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Certamente.
> 
> Comunque io sono convinto che il teatrino di ieri non abbia spostato tanti voti. Magari ha convinto alcuni indecisi della base, ma alla fine ha avuto un dibattito con Santoro e Travaglio, non Bersani e Monti. Avesse "smontato" questi due, allora si che c'era da preoccuparsi.



Secondo me sposterà molti voti come, al momento, ha spostato il mio. Io non ero assolutamente intenzionato a votarlo, però dopo ieri lo voterei come male minore. Ossia mi sono detto:
1) mi astengo dal voto e faccio il gioco di chi? Di Bersani che si accorderà con Monti.
2) vado a votare e voto Berlusconi? Berlusconi non salirà ma sposto il mio voto contro Bersani-Monti. Se Berlusconi poi riuscisse nell'impresa impossibile di essere eletto (senza la lega), beh meglio un suo governo da solo in cui potrà finalmente fare qualcosa (si spera di buono) che un governo fatto da persone come Bersani che ieri da Vespa, in un periodo di crisi nera, non faceva altro che parlare di immigrati quasi come fossero la ricetta della crisi. Bersani non sarà il premier degli italiani, ma degli immigrati.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me sposterà molti voti come, al momento, ha spostato il mio. Io non ero assolutamente intenzionato a votarlo, però dopo ieri lo voterei come male minore. Ossia mi sono detto:
> 1) mi astengo dal voto e faccio il gioco di chi? Di Bersani che si accorderà con Monti.
> 2) vado a votare e voto Berlusconi? Berlusconi non salirà ma sposto il mio voto contro Bersani-Monti. Se Berlusconi poi riuscisse nell'impresa impossibile di essere eletto (senza la lega), beh meglio un suo governo da solo in cui potrà finalmente fare qualcosa (si spera di buono) che un governo fatto da persone come Bersani che ieri da Vespa, in un periodo di crisi nera, non faceva altro di parlare di immigrati. Bersani non sarà il premier degli italiani, ma degli immigrati.



Scusami non voglio offenderti, ma pensi seriamente a quello che hai scritto?


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Scusami non voglio offenderti, ma pensi seriamente a quello che hai scritto?



Offendimi pure se lo ritieni giusto ed inevitabile. Detto questo, sì è quello che penso. Ora spiegami perché dovrai offendermi e cosa faresti tu al mio posto escludendo a priori di dare il voto a Bersani e Monti.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Offendimi pure se lo ritieni giusto ed inevitabile. Detto questo, sì è quello che penso. Ora spiegami perché dovrai offendermi e cosa faresti tu al mio posto escludendo a priori di dare il voto a Bersani e Monti.



Non ho la spocchia per dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, era un modo di dire quello. Io non so se Bersani e Monti siano gli uomini giusti per governare questo paese, ma so per certo una cosa: non lo è Berlusconi. E in 19 anni di politica dovrebbe averlo dimostrato più e più volte. Cosa farei al tuo posto escludendo a priori di dare il voto a Bersani e Monti? Bé, considerando che ci sono anche altri partiti minori, che magari non raggiungeranno neanche la quota di sbarramento necessaria per entrare in Parlamento, io non andrei a votare a questo punto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me sposterà molti voti come, al momento, ha spostato il mio. Io non ero assolutamente intenzionato a votarlo, però dopo ieri lo voterei come male minore. Ossia mi sono detto:
> 1) mi astengo dal voto e faccio il gioco di chi? Di Bersani che si accorderà con Monti.
> 2) vado a votare e voto Berlusconi? Berlusconi non salirà ma sposto il mio voto contro Bersani-Monti. Se Berlusconi poi riuscisse nell'impresa impossibile di essere eletto (senza la lega), beh meglio un suo governo da solo in cui potrà finalmente fare qualcosa (si spera di buono) che un governo fatto da persone come Bersani che ieri da Vespa, in un periodo di crisi nera, non faceva altro che parlare di immigrati quasi come fossero la ricetta della crisi. Bersani non sarà il premier degli italiani, ma degli immigrati.



non esistono solo berlusconi e bersani eh , poi sta cosa del male minore mi fa sempre innervosire


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non ho la spocchia per dire cosa è giusto e cosa è sbagliato, era un modo di dire quello. Io non so se Bersani e Monti siano gli uomini giusti per governare questo paese, ma so per certo una cosa: non lo è Berlusconi. E in 19 anni di politica dovrebbe averlo dimostrato più e più volte. Cosa farei al tuo posto escludendo a priori di dare il voto a Bersani e Monti? Bé, considerando che ci sono anche altri partiti minori, che magari non raggiungeranno neanche la quota di sbarramento necessaria per entrare in Parlamento, io non andrei a votare a questo punto.



Non andando a votare chi avvantaggerei? Bersani e Monti, ossia l'opposto dei miei intenti. 
Sulla prima parte del tuo discorso ti rispondo ricordandoti cosa ho definito Berlusconi sopra: "il male minore". Se lo definisco comunque male vuol dire che in realtà non mi affido a lui per il futuro ma che, in assenza di alternative valide, decido di votare lui, almeno ad oggi, per cercare di non disperdere il mio voto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non esistono solo berlusconi e bersani eh , poi sta cosa del male minore mi fa sempre innervosire



Chi esiste oltre a loro? Monti? l'ho già nominato. Grillo?? Nemmeno rispondo perché non mi va di fare ironia. I partiti minori? meglio astenersi visto che sarebbe solo un modo per regalare poltrone a chi come intento, vista la coscienza di non poter andare a governare, ha solo la poltrona. Astenermi? sarebbe come votare Bersani-Monti. Babbo natale? ormai siamo fuori periodo. Costant? Il primo presidente nero dell'Italia, mi piace l'idea.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sta bene, ma perchè dovrebbe essere cambiato qualcosa, a livello di voti?
> Non lo chiedo con ironia, esattamente come ho chiesto a DMZtheRockBear.
> 
> Proprio a tirarla per i capelli, avrei capito fosse stato un confronto Bersani-Berlusconi o similari, ma così...
> ...


L'elettore medio va a sensazione ed è colpito dagli argomenti piu' vicini a lui(tipo IMU)oltre che dal carisma del personaggio(Berlu ha costruito al sua carriera politica su tale tema).Argomenti piu' importanti per le sorti del Paese,tipo per fare un esempio il Debito Pubblico,catturano meno l'attenzione.Sembra banale e lo è,ma è così.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non andando a votare chi avvantaggerei? Bersani e Monti, ossia l'opposto dei miei intenti.
> Sulla prima parte del tuo discorso ti rispondo ricordandoti cosa ho definito Berlusconi sopra: "il male minore". Se lo definisco comunque male vuol dire che in realtà non mi affido a lui per il futuro ma che, in assenza di alternative valide, decido di votare lui, almeno ad oggi, per cercare di non disperdere il mio voto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



è proprio questo ragionamento bocero una delle cause della condizione misera del nostro paese . democraticamente come arma hai solo il voto se la gente capisse solo come usarlo sarebbe gia un passo in avanti . Se la gente votassi in massa i cosi dette partiti piccoli alla fine tanto piccoli non sarebbero e i politicanti di mestiere vedendosi sottratta la poltrona capirebbero che devono cambiare registro , mentre l'italiano medio che fa ? Ad ogni elezione vota sempre il "male minore" e i furbastri che stanno al governo sono sempre quelli solo che alternandosi , ad ogni giro , lasciano il paese sempre piu disastrato


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Non andando a votare chi avvantaggerei? Bersani e Monti, ossia l'opposto dei miei intenti.
> Sulla prima parte del tuo discorso ti rispondo ricordandoti cosa ho definito Berlusconi sopra: "il male minore". Se lo definisco comunque male vuol dire che in realtà non mi affido a lui per il futuro ma che, in assenza di alternative valide, decido di votare lui, almeno ad oggi, per cercare di non disperdere il mio voto.



Ti contraddici perché lo definisci comunque un male, dici che non ti affidi a lui però lo voti. Se lo voti è ovvio che ti affidi a lui, se no qual è il significato di votare una persona?! A parte che secondo me hai anche un po' le idee confuse: dici di B. "se riuscirà nell'impresa di essere eletto (senza la Lega)...." quando in realtà B. e la Lega si sono alleati e per forza di cose se B. va al governo ci va anche la Lega, dopo che il prode Maroni a luglio disse "mai più con Berlusconi...". Inoltre dici che Bersani-Monti si alleano, quando allo stato attuale non è affatto scontato che succeda. Cioè Vendola e la CGIL, alleato e sostenitore del PD come la prenderebbero una possibile alleanza o collaborazione con Monti, dopo che quest'ultimo gliene ha dette di tutti i colori? Tutto è possibile certo, d'altronde B. e la Lega insegnano, però allo stato attuale non ci credo. Inoltre ti ripeto, esistono anche altri partiti e non solo questi tre.

Oh lungi da me dispensare lezioni a destra e manca, sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi del tuo voto. Per me fai una cavolata però.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Secondo me sposterà molti voti come, al momento, ha spostato il mio. Io non ero assolutamente intenzionato a votarlo, però dopo ieri lo voterei come male minore. Ossia mi sono detto:
> 1) mi astengo dal voto e faccio il gioco di chi? Di Bersani che si accorderà con Monti.
> 2) vado a votare e voto Berlusconi? Berlusconi non salirà ma sposto il mio voto contro Bersani-Monti. Se Berlusconi poi riuscisse nell'impresa impossibile di essere eletto (senza la lega), beh meglio un suo governo da solo in cui potrà finalmente fare qualcosa (si spera di buono) che un governo fatto da persone come Bersani che ieri da Vespa, in un periodo di crisi nera, non faceva altro che parlare di immigrati quasi come fossero la ricetta della crisi. Bersani non sarà il premier degli italiani, ma degli immigrati.



Scusami, parlo da "ignorante" che non ha visto la trasmissione ma letto i commenti.

Non capisco il senso di votare un candidato che ha parlato di tutto fuorchè politica ed economia.

Non ti piace nessun altro? Formalizzi che rifiuti di votare, ma non capisco proprio come un dibattito del genere possa cambiare l'opinione di un elettore.

Ha lo stesso valore di un annuncio "Compriamo Ronaldo"



E ne sto parlando come se non pensassi che Monti è l'UNICA alternativa.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'elettore medio va a sensazione ed è colpito dagli argomenti piu' vicini a lui(tipo IMU)oltre che dal carisma del personaggio(Berlu ha costruito al sua carriera politica su tale tema).Argomenti piu' importanti per le sorti del Paese,tipo per fare un esempio il Debito Pubblico,catturano meno l'attenzione.Sembra banale e lo è,ma è così.



Ma vedi, pure mia madre è venuta a dirmi "Io voto per quello che mia abbassa di più le tasse". Ma che pensate che gli altri son tutti scemi?

Ci ho messo mezz'ora per spiegarle una cosa, che a conti fatti è semplicissima:

Se uno (Uno "medio", generico) dà allo Stato 100, e prende 150 prima di morire, 50 chi li mette?
Li metto io, per non farli mettere a mio figlio con gli interessi, o a mio nipote.
E l'unica via è quella, perchè oggi il buco è 50, ma se non si cambia l'andazzo diventano 100.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Povera mamma


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma vedi, pure mia madre è venuta a dirmi "Io voto per quello che mia abbassa di più le tasse". Ma che pensate che gli altri son tutti scemi?
> 
> Ci ho messo mezz'ora per spiegarle una cosa, che a conti fatti è semplicissima:
> 
> ...



Il problema è questo:tua madra a te come guida per capire meglio le tematiche politico-economiche.Al contrario non dico la maggior parte,ma un numero considerevoli di elettori va a sensazione e cerca di allinearsi ad un progetto piu' vicino "a lui".Elettori che non hanno una guida per capire le dinamiche sopra citate.E' la realta'.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Povera mamma



Si sul serio, penso che mi odi a morte a furia di parlarle di pressione fiscale


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusami, parlo da "ignorante" che non ha visto la trasmissione ma letto i commenti.
> 
> *Non capisco il senso di votare un candidato che ha parlato di tutto fuorchè politica ed economia*.
> 
> ...



la spiegazione è semplice : la gente prende la politica come se fosse il tifo


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la spiegazione è semplice : la gente prende la politica come se fosse il tifo



Purtroppo è un fenomeno diffuso in entrambi i "poli"...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è un fenomeno diffuso in entrambi i "poli"...



si si non lo metto in dubbio , non a caso un altro personaggio che riscuote molto successo è grillo che mediaticamente è forte quanto berlusconi . La gente dovrebbe imparare ad ASCOLTARE attentamente cio che l'interlocutore dice e non limitarsi a SENTIRE le solite tre , quattro battute che questi individui dicono oramai da anni


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Bersani non sarà il premier degli italiani, ma degli immigrati.



Va bè, qui siamo ai livelli della mela che sa di f...
Con tutto il rispetto, ma bersani sta facendo da mesi una campagna elettorale che parla di lavoro e legalità, e mi devo sentire dire che sarà il premier degli immigrati. 
Che poi non ho capito, se bersani sarà il premier degli immigrati perché parla degli immigrati la lega cos'è? il partito dei contro-immigrati e basta?
La politica non è una cosa semplice e le semplificazioni sono il male della politica.

E quando tu dici: "beh meglio un suo governo da solo in cui potrà finalmente fare qualcosa (si spera di buono)"...
Berlusconi è stato a capo del governo, se i miei calcoli non sono sbagliati, per 9 anni e 3 mesi. Direi che di tempo per dimostrare quello che è in grado di fare ne ha avuto a disposizione anche troppo, più di chiunque altro (i governi Berlusconi II e Berlusconi IV sono i due governi più "longevi" della storia d'Italia).
Tornerà Berlusconi e si ricomincerà a parlare di intercettazioni come priorità per il paese mentre la gente continuerà a perdere il posto di lavoro o ad entrare in cassa integrazione: francamente, mi sembra che chiunque mi sembra abbastanza intelligente da capire che la priorità dell'Italia in questo momento è affrontare la crisi.
Dici che non sapresti chi votare, per prima cosa dovresti domandarti: qual'è il mio pensiero politico, qual'è la mia visione delle cose..
mi par di capire che tu sia più vicino al pensiero della destra, ci sono un sacco di politici di destra che non stanno con berlusconi.



p.s. ovviamente mi riferisco ai governi della Repubblica.


----------



## MilanWorld (11 Gennaio 2013)

Video da Youtube: Berlusconi lettera a Marco Travaglio e poi pulisce la sedia


----------



## Solo (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma vedi, pure mia madre è venuta a dirmi "Io voto per quello che mia abbassa di più le tasse". Ma che pensate che gli altri son tutti scemi?
> 
> Ci ho messo mezz'ora per spiegarle una cosa, che a conti fatti è semplicissima:
> 
> ...


Quando avrai fatto il giro di tutta l'Italia spiegando la stessa cosa a tutti allora Berlusconi in tv non conterà più nulla. Fino ad allora queste comparse gli porteranno voti. All'italiano medio del debito pubblico non interessa nulla, non sa neanche cos'è ("truffa delle banche!"), gli interessano le pensioni, l'IMU ecc. ecc. quindi Monti è un ladro, Berlusconi invece che toglie l'IMU è un grande. Peccato che quando ha tolto l'ICI ci ha mandato gambe all'aria.


----------



## Prinz (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma, seriamente, devo risponderti?



Ha ragionissima altroché. La liberalizzazione dei servizi pubblici locali fu operata dal Governo Prodi (Decreto Lanzillotta)


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Ha ragionissima altroché. La liberalizzazione dei servizi pubblici locali fu operata dal Governo Prodi (Decreto Lanzillotta)



Scusa ma ti devo ricordare io i decreti Bersani sulle liberarizzazioni?


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Chi ha cambiato idea ieri sera e ha deciso di rivotare Berlusconi ha veramente qualche problema. Non si tratta di votarlo oppure no, ognuno vota chi gli pare. Ma ieri sera di fatto non si è praticamente MAI parlato di politica.
Votate Silvio perchè è un comico che sa intrattenere e rispondere a tono verso 2 giornalisti?? Allora si che andiamo male, molto male


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Chi ha cambiato idea ieri sera e ha deciso di rivotare Berlusconi ha veramente qualche problema. Non si tratta di votarlo oppure no, ognuno vota chi gli pare. Ma ieri sera di fatto non si è praticamente MAI parlato di politica.
> Votate Silvio perchè è un comico che sa intrattenere e rispondere a tono verso 2 giornalisti?? Allora si che andiamo male, molto male


.


----------



## robs91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Tra l'altro chi vota Berlusconi perchè è di destra dovrebbe sapere che Monti è molto più di destra di lui.Berlusconi parla di rivoluzione liberale ma la realtà è che il suo governo è stato uno dei più statalisti e anti concorrenza esistenti.Le liberalizzazioni le ha fatte Bersani, considerato un comunista.


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Chi ha cambiato idea ieri sera e ha deciso di rivotare Berlusconi ha veramente qualche problema. Non si tratta di votarlo oppure no, ognuno vota chi gli pare. Ma ieri sera di fatto non si è praticamente MAI parlato di politica.
> Votate Silvio perchè è un comico che sa intrattenere e rispondere a tono verso 2 giornalisti?? Allora si che andiamo male, molto male


 .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro chi vota Berlusconi perchè è di destra dovrebbe sapere che Monti è molto più di destra di lui.Berlusconi parla di rivoluzione liberale ma la realtà è che il suo governo è stato uno dei più statalisti e anti concorrenza esistenti.Le liberalizzazioni le ha fatte Bersani, considerato un comunista.



Ma infatti, io è proprio di questo che non mi capacito!
C'è un sacco di gente di destra che non vuole più votare Berlusconi e non si rende conto che Monti rappresenta meglio quella destra liberale e europeista che per anni si è invocato in Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma, seriamente, devo risponderti?



Sai qual'è la cosa divertente?
Ero sicuro al 100% che saresti saltato fuori tu a dire qualcosa su quel post, me lo sentivo proprio, anche se non mi sarei aspettato un commento tanto sterile e puerile.


----------



## Prinz (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusa ma ti devo ricordare io i decreti Bersani sulle liberarizzazioni?



non vedo cosa c'entrino, qua si sta parlando dei servizi pubblici locali, liberalizzati cal Centrosx, salvo poi cavalcare in funzione antiberlusconiana l'onda del referendum che interveniva su una legge fatta da loro


----------



## bmb (11 Gennaio 2013)

Ho letto praticamente ovunque, prima di ieri sera, come il duo Santoro-Travaglio avrebbe annientato Berlusconi. La realtà è che, come oratore, Berlusconi, è inarrivabile. Non c'è nessuno che sia in grado di tenergli il passo e, ieri sera, lo ha dimostrato. Possiamo poi, ovviamente, discutere quanto ci pare sulla figura politica e sul suo passato, ma riesce a difendersi sempre, anche sparando ******e colossali che vengono ingenuamente prese come verità assoluta dall'italiano medio, che di politica ne capisce poco o nulla.


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sai qual'è la cosa divertente?
> Ero sicuro al 100% che saresti saltato fuori tu a dire qualcosa su quel post, me lo sentivo proprio, anche se non mi sarei aspettato un commento tanto sterile e puerile.



Mi fa piacere suscitare la tua ilarità.
Il commento sarà sterile e puerile per te, significa semplicemente che per rispondere al tuo messaggio dovrei scriverti un post chilometrico: essendo in pausa pranzo al lavoro non mi sembra il caso. La mia domanda si riferisce alla volontà di sapere, da parte mia, se veramente vuoi una risposta a questa tua considerazione, perché se la risposta è sì mi ci metterò e ti scriverò davvero tutte le mie considerazioni, magari in privato visto e considerato che non mi sembra molto pertinente con l'argomento del topic.
Non posso evitare di commentare le cose che riguardano Bersani e il pd visto e considerato che del pd faccio parte da 5 anni pur non essendo uno sfegatato bersaniano.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2013)

ahhh potevano colpirlo e invece Travaglio aveva paura e Santoro faceva casino...ma quando una signora ha detto che la BCE è privata?


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Chi ha cambiato idea ieri sera e ha deciso di rivotare Berlusconi ha veramente qualche problema. Non si tratta di votarlo oppure no, ognuno vota chi gli pare. Ma ieri sera di fatto non si è praticamente MAI parlato di politica.
> Votate Silvio perchè è un comico che sa intrattenere e rispondere a tono verso 2 giornalisti?? Allora si che andiamo male, molto male



Straquoto. Penso non ci sia nient'altro da aggiungere.


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è proprio questo ragionamento bocero una delle cause della condizione misera del nostro paese . democraticamente come arma hai solo il voto se la gente capisse solo come usarlo sarebbe gia un passo in avanti . Se la gente votassi in massa i cosi dette partiti piccoli alla fine tanto piccoli non sarebbero e i politicanti di mestiere vedendosi sottratta la poltrona capirebbero che devono cambiare registro , mentre l'italiano medio che fa ? Ad ogni elezione vota sempre il "male minore" e i furbastri che stanno al governo sono sempre quelli solo che alternandosi , ad ogni giro , lasciano il paese sempre piu disastrato



La tua ricetta è quindi dare il 4% a tanti piccolissimi partiti e creare un parlamento senza alcuna maggioranza. E poi? alle elezioni che ci sarebbero dopo 2 o 3 mesi, chi voteresti? Di nuovi i piccoli partiti? o poi si votano i partiti grandi perché hanno capito la lezione? Prima di dare del becero ad un ragionamento vi invito a cercare di ragionare in modo pacato ed evitare le frasi tipo "la casta ci ha rotto i xxxxx"



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ti contraddici perché lo definisci comunque un male, dici che non ti affidi a lui però lo voti. Se lo voti è ovvio che ti affidi a lui, se no qual è il significato di votare una persona?! A parte che secondo me hai anche un po' le idee confuse: dici di B. "se riuscirà nell'impresa di essere eletto (senza la Lega)...." quando in realtà B. e la Lega si sono alleati e per forza di cose se B. va al governo ci va anche la Lega, dopo che il prode Maroni a luglio disse "mai più con Berlusconi...". Inoltre dici che Bersani-Monti si alleano, quando allo stato attuale non è affatto scontato che succeda. Cioè Vendola e la CGIL, alleato e sostenitore del PD come la prenderebbero una possibile alleanza o collaborazione con Monti, dopo che quest'ultimo gliene ha dette di tutti i colori? Tutto è possibile certo, d'altronde B. e la Lega insegnano, però allo stato attuale non ci credo. Inoltre ti ripeto, esistono anche altri partiti e non solo questi tre.
> 
> Oh lungi da me dispensare lezioni a destra e manca, sei libero di fare ciò che vuoi del tuo voto. Per me fai una cavolata però.



Se avessi seguito la politica e la discussione di ieri avresti certamente capito che questa alleanza in realtà è molto in bilico ed è tutto fuorché certa. Per quanto riguarda Bersani-Monti lo do quasi per certo perché secondo i sondaggi il PD non avrà i numeri per governare e dovrà necessariamente allearsi con qualcuno, dunque per esclusione con Monti. Non a caso Bersani negli ultimi giorni sta sempre di più aprendo verso Monti. Sugli altri partiti ripeto un concetto già espresso: ok votarli, ma a quale pro? cosa possono dare alla politica italiana e al parlamento? Sarebbero solo poltrone riscaldate. Che senso ha votare un partito X che ha le mie stesse idee spiccicate, se tanto al massimo faranno l'1% e non potranno portare da nessuna parte quelle idee?



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusami, parlo da "ignorante" che non ha visto la trasmissione ma letto i commenti.
> 
> Non capisco il senso di votare un candidato che ha parlato di tutto fuorchè politica ed economia.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti non ho cambiato idea perché Berlusconi ha proposto qualcosa in materia di politica ed economia. Io sono un elettore indeciso di destra e dunque non ho bisogno che Berlusconi mi spieghi per l'ennesima volta quali sono le politiche che vuole adottare perché le conosco a memoria. Berlusconi doveva dimostrare di essere ancora uno capace di provare per l'ennesima volta ad attuare certe politiche. Si è dimostrato tale e, ad oggi, propendo verso di lui in quanto l'alternativa è il non voto che non condivido. Dunque tra le due scelgo Berlusconi piuttosto che subire passivamente la decisioni di chi voterà.



James Watson ha scritto:


> Va bè, qui siamo ai livelli della mela che sa di f...
> Con tutto il rispetto, ma bersani sta facendo da mesi una campagna elettorale che parla di lavoro e legalità, e mi devo sentire dire che sarà il premier degli immigrati.
> Che poi non ho capito, se bersani sarà il premier degli immigrati perché parla degli immigrati la lega cos'è? il partito dei contro-immigrati e basta?
> La politica non è una cosa semplice e le semplificazioni sono il male della politica.
> ...



Perché la lega cos'è in fondo? Un partito razzista e secessionista. Le semplificazioni sono il male e concordo con te ma bisogna vedere cosa c'è dietro la semplificazione. Ieri ho ascoltato parte dei discorsi di Bersani e alcune cose in linea di principio le ho pure condivise però tutto il resto è qualcosa che non riesco nemmeno a concepire. "tutto il resto" l'ho voluto sintetizzare con la fissazione per gli immigrati che ho assunto dunque come un simbolo delle politiche che non condivido e che soprattutto non condivido in questo periodo storico.

Nella mia frase avrei dovuto sottolineare la parola "solo". Io credo che Berlusconi finirà per presentarsi senza la Lega e nel caso in cui dovesse salire potrebbe dimostrare se davvero è stata la lega (e gli altri ex alleati) il male dei suoi governi. 
Sì, il mio pensiero è di destra anche se odio queste etichette perché nulla mi vieta come persona pensate di appoggiare temi proposti dalla sinistra o dalla desta. Io ho un mio pensiero che va al di là di destra e sinistra. Detto questo ho già spiegato che non condivido il voto ai partitini e nella risposta a Kurt91 troverai la risposta anche al tuo quesito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere suscitare la tua ilarità.
> Il commento sarà sterile e puerile per te, significa semplicemente che per rispondere al tuo messaggio dovrei scriverti un post chilometrico: essendo in pausa pranzo al lavoro non mi sembra il caso. La mia domanda si riferisce alla volontà di sapere, da parte mia, se veramente vuoi una risposta a questa tua considerazione, perché se la risposta è sì mi ci metterò e ti scriverò davvero tutte le mie considerazioni, magari in privato visto e considerato che non mi sembra molto pertinente con l'argomento del topic.
> Non posso evitare di commentare le cose che riguardano Bersani e il pd visto e considerato che del pd faccio parte da 5 anni pur non essendo uno sfegatato bersaniano.



Guarda, se volevi rimanere su altri toni di discussione potevi rispondere subito così e dire che la cosa è lunga da spiegare ecc ecc...
Invece hai fatto un commento sterile (e lo sai anche te), tanto per dileggiare l' interlocutore.
Non c'è bisogno di nessun post chilometrico, non si tratta di parlare di politica o meno in questo caso, ma solo di coerenza nelle dichiarazioni, il video è abbastanza chiaro, prima si dicono delle cose, poi se ne dicono altre.
Cosa ci sia da spiegare non saprei.
E' un fatto oggettivo questo, idee diverse o meno non cambiano la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] quindi dovrei seguire meglio la politica dici? Dici anche che Lega-PDL è un'alleanza non certa? Mah, a me sembra certissima. Se invece credi che possa saltare perché uno vuole Tremonti candidato premier e l'altro vuole Alfano libero di farlo, ma sono solo chiacchiere. Per quel che riguarda i partiti più piccoli, se esprimono il mio pensiero politico perché non devo votarli? Perché non vanno in Parlamento quasi sicuramente? E quindi voto Berlusconi? Su questo non ti capisco.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho letto praticamente ovunque, prima di ieri sera, come il duo Santoro-Travaglio avrebbe annientato Berlusconi. La realtà è che, come oratore, Berlusconi, è inarrivabile. Non c'è nessuno che sia in grado di tenergli il passo e, ieri sera, lo ha dimostrato. Possiamo poi, ovviamente, discutere quanto ci pare sulla figura politica e sul suo passato, ma riesce a difendersi sempre, anche sparando ******e colossali che vengono ingenuamente prese come verità assoluta dall'italiano medio, che di politica ne capisce poco o nulla.



Ora, con le stesse armi, annienterà anche Monti e Bersani (che a livello mediatico valgono più o meno la casalinga di Voghera). Temo sul serio che possa rivincere...


----------



## juventino (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora, con le stesse armi, annienterà anche Monti e Bersani (che a livello mediatico valgono più o meno la casalinga di Voghera). Temo sul serio che possa rivincere...



Se gli italiani sono capaci sul serio di rieleggerlo meritano tutti i mali. E l'Italia di fallire.


----------



## robs91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Perché la lega cos'è in fondo? Un partito razzista e secessionista. Le semplificazioni sono il male e concordo con te ma bisogna vedere cosa c'è dietro la semplificazione. Ieri ho ascoltato parte dei discorsi di Bersani e alcune cose in linea di principio le ho pure condivise però tutto il resto è qualcosa che non riesco nemmeno a concepire. "tutto il resto" l'ho voluto sintetizzare con la fissazione per gli immigrati che ho assunto dunque come un simbolo delle politiche che non condivido e che soprattutto non condivido in questo periodo storico.
> 
> Nella mia frase avrei dovuto sottolineare la parola "solo". Io credo che Berlusconi finirà per presentarsi senza la Lega e nel caso in cui dovesse salire potrebbe dimostrare se davvero è stata la lega (e gli altri ex alleati) il male dei suoi governi.
> Sì, il mio pensiero è di destra anche se odio queste etichette perché nulla mi vieta come persona pensate di appoggiare temi proposti dalla sinistra o dalla desta. Io ho un mio pensiero che va al di là di destra e sinistra. Detto questo ho già spiegato che non condivido il voto ai partitini e nella risposta a Kurt91 troverai la risposta anche al tuo quesito.



Posso sapere cosa intendi per pensiero di destra?Quali sono i temi per cui consideri Berlusconi di destra?


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> La tua ricetta è quindi dare il 4% a tanti piccolissimi partiti e creare un parlamento senza alcuna maggioranza. E poi? alle elezioni che ci sarebbero dopo 2 o 3 mesi, chi voteresti? Di nuovi i piccoli partiti? o poi si votano i partiti grandi perché hanno capito la lezione? Prima di dare del becero ad un ragionamento vi invito a cercare di ragionare in modo pacato ed evitare le frasi tipo "la casta ci ha rotto i xxxxx"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perchè non Monti allora, se conosci le politiche berlusconiane. Tu sei d'accordo a tagliare l'imu, a tagliare le imposte come farebbe berlusconi, al fatto che lo spread sia un'invenzione dei media etc?


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ora, con le stesse armi, annienterà anche Monti e Bersani (che a livello mediatico valgono più o meno la casalinga di Voghera). Temo sul serio che possa rivincere...



No Mario, di vincere non vince. Semplicemente, per me, recupererà i voti della sua base indecisa. Poi giocherà sul fatto che con Monti e Grillo il Parlamento si frazionerà ancor di più e, collaborazioni post-elezioni a parte, per PD+SEL sarà difficile governare, proprio come nel 2006. Poi magari passerà alla compravendita dei parlamentari come nel periodo 2006-2008 in modo che il governo cadrà. E un film già visto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] : forse mi sono spiegato male o sei tu che non capisci , cmq se tutti votassero i partiti che tu definisci piccoli questi diventerebbero "grandi" e i grandi piccoli . Fatto sta che non si vota per simpatia o per "meno peggio" ma si vota con cognizione di causa cioè si prende il programma di ogni partito e lo si analizza e alla fine il partito con il programma politico che piu ti soddisfa avrà meritato il tuo voto . Ora mi spieghi in base a cosa berlusconi ha meritato il tuo voto , visto che ieri da santoro di tutto si è parlato tranne che di politica ?


----------



## Doctore (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non voto berlusconi e mai lo votero per nessun motivo al mondo...Pero non capisco questa mancanza di rispetto verso chi lo vota.Come se io dicessi che l italiano e' ingnorante perche ha detto no al nucleare vedendo solo malefici(tsunami in giappone) e non benefici(magari pagare un po meno la bolletta della luce,ma tanto c e il fotovoltaico e l eolico...Infatti in europa nessuno se li **** per il momento),rispetto il voto del referendum perche il mio paese ha deciso di prendere una strada anche se non la condivido...Forse sono troppo democratico??La rivoluzione francese c e l ho nel sangue boh.


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] quindi dovrei seguire meglio la politica dici? Dici anche che Lega-PDL è un'alleanza non certa? Mah, a me sembra certissima. Se invece credi che possa saltare perché uno vuole Tremonti candidato premier e l'altro vuole Alfano libero di farlo, ma sono solo chiacchiere. Per quel che riguarda i partiti più piccoli, se esprimono il mio pensiero politico perché non devo votarli? Perché non vanno in Parlamento quasi sicuramente? E quindi voto Berlusconi? Su questo non ti capisco.



Dai termini con cui Berlusconi ha apostrofato la lega penso che ci sia un 50 e 50. 
Sul discorso dei piccoli partiti ho già detto che non ha senso votarli se al 100% poi non potranno portare avanti quelle idee. E' come comprare un giocatore infortunato perché ti piace come gioca. Quindi tanto vale comprare quel giocatore sano che gioca discretamente bene.



Admin ha scritto:


> Ora, con le stesse armi, annienterà anche Monti e Bersani (che a livello mediatico valgono più o meno la casalinga di Voghera). Temo sul serio che possa rivincere...



Non succederà perché nessuno dei due accetterà il confronto.



robs91 ha scritto:


> Posso sapere cosa intendi per pensiero di destra?Quali sono i temi per cui consideri Berlusconi di destra?



Come ho detto prima il mio pensiero è il mio pensiero e non si può inquadrare per forza in destra o sinistra. Le mie idee sono maggiormente di destra. Io sono a favore di qualsiasi tipo di riduzione della pressione fiscale e contrario a qualsiasi tipo di patrimoniale "Robin Hood". Sono a favore della riforma costituzionale che snellisca l'iter legislativo e che riqualifichi la figura del premier, a prescindere dal colore politico. Ero a favore di molte politiche proposte da Renzi. 
Su Monti, che secondo voi è il vero ambasciatore della destra italiana, vi rispondo che secondo me è di destra così come lo è il suo alleato Fini. 

Ora però voglio esprimere un concetto sperando di essere capace di spiegarmi. Non esiste un unico pensiero di destra. Tra gli economisti vi ricordo che ci sono tantissime correnti che inquadrano la situazione economica in modo diversi. Chi ha studiato economia sa benissimo che nemmeno esiste un'unica ricetta e che tutto dipende dal momento storico. Le politiche di Keynes e di Smith (per citare i più famosi) non sono né giuste a prescindere né tanto meno sbagliate a prescindere. In alcuni periodi storici sono necessarie politiche Keynesiane e in altre quelle di Smith. In questo momento Monti sta adottando politiche che se anche si vogliono definire di destra sono fuori dal contesto storico. Vi ricordo che le crisi non si combattono con l'austerità ma facendo buche e riempiendole (Keynes).



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perchè non Monti allora, se conosci le politiche berlusconiane. Tu sei d'accordo a tagliare l'imu, a tagliare le imposte come farebbe berlusconi, al fatto che lo spread sia un'invenzione dei media etc?



Io sono d'accordo sul fatto che 4 miliardi per levare l'imu sulla prima casa (perché Berlusconi parla di questo e non di abolizione totale) si trovano facilmente. Sono d'accordo alla diminuzione del carico fiscale sui salari perché sarebbe un vero tentativo di politica di crescita. Lo spread non è un'invenzione ma non può nemmeno essere il nostro padrone, non può essere il dittatore dei nostri giorni. Lo spread siamo noi, i mercati siamo noi, lo spread sale perché noi non compriamo bot, perché noi non ci fidiamo dell'Italia, perché noi crediamo che falliremo. Lo spread è un pò come la fiducia che riponete su una persona a cui avete fatto un prestito. La vostra fiducia salirà sicuramente se lo vedete non spendere nulla mentre la vostra fiducia scenderà sicuramente se gli vedete investire i vostri soldi in qualcosa di incerto. Dunque da creditori è preferibile che il debitore non investa nulla e risparmi. Però da italiani è necessario sperare che il debitore investa e punti a non avere più bisogno di prestiti. E per non aver bisogno di prestiti è necessario investire perché "risparmiare", in sé, non porta a nulla.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non voto berlusconi e mai lo votero per nessun motivo al mondo...Pero non capisco questa mancanza di rispetto verso chi lo vota.Come se io dicessi che l italiano e' ingnorante perche ha detto no al nucleare vedendo solo malefici(tsunami in giappone) e non benefici(magari pagare un po meno la bolletta della luce,ma tanto c e il fotovoltaico e l eolico...Infatti in europa nessuno se li **** per il momento),rispetto il voto del referendum perche il mio paese ha deciso di prendere una strada anche se non la condivido...Forse sono troppo democratico??La rivoluzione francese c e l ho nel sangue boh.



ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole ci mancherebbe . A me hanno insegnato che le persone intelligenti argomentano cio che dicono e lasciano sempre il beneficio del dubbio , sentire le motivazioni di chi OGGI vota berlusconi fanno , diciamo ridere ; avrei potuto capire chi ha votato berlusconi nel 94 , ma OGGI berlusconi è indifendibile e invotabile basti vedere in che modo borioso berlusconi ha cercato di difendere la sua incoerenza per capire che tipo di cialtrone è , ad esempio ieri da santoro prima ha detto di essere europeista poi dopo lo sfogo della signora "pazza" sugli spalti il buon silvio ha ben pensato di cavalcare l'onda dell'antieuropeismo e tutto questo è avvenuto nell'arco di un'ora


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION] : forse mi sono spiegato male o sei tu che non capisci , cmq se tutti votassero i partiti che tu definisci piccoli questi diventerebbero "grandi" e i grandi piccoli . Fatto sta che non si vota per simpatia o per "meno peggio" ma si vota con cognizione di causa cioè si prende il programma di ogni partito e lo si analizza e alla fine il partito con il programma politico che piu ti soddisfa avrà meritato il tuo voto . Ora mi spieghi in base a cosa berlusconi ha meritato il tuo voto , visto che ieri da santoro di tutto si è parlato tranne che di politica ?



I piccoli non diventerebbero grandi perché il voto verrebbe frazionato. Esempio: Ci sono 10 partitini? ognuno di loro prenderà il 10% e non potrà governare o per farlo dovrà accordarsi con altri 4 partiti. Ce ne sono 5? 20% l'uno e accordi necessari con altri due partiti. Così non se ne esce. Sul perché Berlusconi possa meritare il mio voto ho già risposto e, non per spocchia, ti invito a ricercare la risposta nei miei commenti precedenti.



Doctore ha scritto:


> Non voto berlusconi e mai lo votero per nessun motivo al mondo...Pero non capisco questa mancanza di rispetto verso chi lo vota.Come se io dicessi che l italiano e' ingnorante perche ha detto no al nucleare vedendo solo malefici(tsunami in giappone) e non benefici(magari pagare un po meno la bolletta della luce,ma tanto c e il fotovoltaico e l eolico...Infatti in europa nessuno se li **** per il momento),rispetto il voto del referendum perche il mio paese ha deciso di prendere una strada anche se non la condivido...Forse sono troppo democratico??La rivoluzione francese c e l ho nel sangue boh.



Chapeau. 
Ieri da Santoro, Berlusconi ha detto: "ma credete che sono co... quei 13 mln (se non ricordo male) che mi hanno votato?" e il pubblico in coro ha risposto sì. Questo è l'italiano medio. Quello che non sa accettare chi la pensa diversamente da sé come un individuo pensante ed intelligente. Doctore sei l'esempio di cosa significa civiltà e rispetto.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Video da Youtube: Berlusconi lettera a Marco Travaglio e poi pulisce la sedia



Qui lo show da baraccone ha raggiunto il suo culmine... E qui ha demolito travaglio


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Gli stiamo dando troppa importanza.
Se vincesse Berlusconi meritiamo una catastrofe ambientale, una catastrofe che ci disentegri tutti, Napoli merita di essere distrutta dal Vesuvio, Roma merita terremoti da distruggere tutto, Firenze merita che Dante torni dalla tomba a sparare a tutti, Milano merita di soffocare nello smog, Venezia merita di affondare in toto.
Rivotare Berlusconi vorrebbe dire essere un po' sciocchi (ringraziamo la censura  ), rivotare Berlusconi vorrebbe dire non capire niente del passato, non sapere che cosa è successo nel passato e non guardare al futuro.
"Un guerriero senza patria e senza spada con un piede nel passato, e lo sguardo dritto e aperto nel futuro". P.B.
"La storia insegna che la storia non insegna". A.M.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Chi ha cambiato idea ieri sera e ha deciso di rivotare Berlusconi ha veramente qualche problema. Non si tratta di votarlo oppure no, ognuno vota chi gli pare. Ma ieri sera di fatto non si è praticamente MAI parlato di politica.
> Votate Silvio perchè è un comico che sa intrattenere e rispondere a tono verso 2 giornalisti?? Allora si che andiamo male, molto male



Negli usa succede di continuo, eppure nessuno si scandalizza... Poi come ho scritto anche prima che sia anormale è verissimo, ma ormai è una cosa che accade ovunque


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> I piccoli non diventerebbero grandi perché il voto verrebbe frazionato. Esempio: Ci sono 10 partitini? ognuno di loro prenderà il 10% e non potrà governare o per farlo dovrà accordarsi con altri 4 partiti. Ce ne sono 5? 20% l'uno e accordi necessari con altri due partiti. Così non se ne esce. Sul perché Berlusconi possa meritare il mio voto ho già risposto e, non per spocchia, ti invito a ricercare la risposta nei miei commenti precedenti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



peccato che hai dimenticato di dire che berlusconi al siiii della platea ha risposto come un bimbo dell'asilo : "chi lo dice sa di esserlo"  mancava che citasse specchio riflesso buttati nel c e s s o


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahhh potevano colpirlo e invece Travaglio aveva paura e Santoro faceva casino...ma quando una signora ha detto che la BCE è privata?



La stessa che ha detto che il ritorn alla lira sarebbe una manna dal cielo? Il livello della trasmissione era davvero ridicolo...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> *Negli usa succede di continuo*, eppure nessuno si scandalizza... Poi come ho scritto anche prima che sia anormale è verissimo, ma ormai è una cosa che accade ovunque



appunto negli usa l'unico posto il cui cittadino medio è cerebroleso quanto quello medio italiano


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> peccato che hai dimenticato di dire che berlusconi al siiii della platea ha risposto come un bimbo dell'asilo : "chi lo dice sa di esserlo"  mancava che citasse specchio riflesso buttati nel c e s s o



Ah! Allora se ha risposto così quelli del pubblico sono persone civili e lui è un cattivone. Chiedo venia.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perchè non Monti allora, se conosci le politiche berlusconiane. Tu sei d'accordo a tagliare l'imu, a tagliare le imposte come farebbe berlusconi, al fatto che lo spread sia un'invenzione dei media etc?



Perche monti vuole fare la patrimoniale


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto negli usa l'unico posto il cui cittadino medio è cerebroleso quanto quello medio italiano



E il rom medio ruba così abbiamo concluso con le generalizzazioni.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Dai termini con cui Berlusconi ha apostrofato la lega penso che ci sia un 50 e 50.
> Sul discorso dei piccoli partiti ho già detto che non ha senso votarli se al 100% poi non potranno portare avanti quelle idee. E' come comprare un giocatore infortunato perché ti piace come gioca. Quindi tanto vale comprare quel giocatore sano che gioca discretamente bene.
> 
> 
> ...



Da dove li troveresti questi 4 miliardi?
Il carico fiscale "abbassato" dal 2013 è un'idea di molti (e dello stesso Monti, che già ci ha provato a fine 2012, salvo venir stoppato da Berlusconi e compagni), bisogna vedere come si fa e soprattutto sarebbe una politica in ogni caso figlia di quest'ultimo anno di sangue.
Lo spread non siamo "noi" italiani per due ragioni: i tassi di interesse sul "nostro" debito penalizzano le "nostre" banche e quindi direttamente i "nostri" imprenditori, generando un effetto a cascata mortale. Secondariamente, lo spread NON siamo "noi" italiani perchè gran parte del debito italiano è in mano a stranieri.
Investire si può se c'è spazio di manovra. Se non c'è, lo devi creare tagliando e sputando sangue, per poi ripartire.

Detto ciò, da ex votante Berlusca io penso che, comunque vada, ad alcuni sono stati dati ANNI, ANNI a vagonate, sia all'opposizione che al governo, e hanno fatto poco, spesso male. Ora c'è stato uno che in 13 mesi ha:

Dimezzato lo spread
Riformato le pensioni
Riformato il diritto fallimentare
Imposto il pareggio di bilancio costituzionalmente
Aver imposto, in ambito internazionale, una posizione forte dell'italia che ha portato al fondo salva stati.

Poi questo non è un discorso incentrato su Monti, in realtà, ma se ne fai una questione di sensazione "a pelle", da elettore di destra, fossi in te, penserei se non dare fiducia a qualcuno che ha avuto mezzo secondo per evitare che un treno in corsa preso al volo si schiantasse contro un muro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche monti vuole fare la patrimoniale



E non rigirare il coltello nella piaga, maledetto!


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Chapeau.
> Ieri da Santoro, Berlusconi ha detto: "ma credete che sono co... quei 13 mln (se non ricordo male) che mi hanno votato?" e il pubblico in coro ha risposto sì. Questo è l'italiano medio. Quello che non sa accettare chi la pensa diversamente da sé come un individuo pensante ed intelligente. Doctore sei l'esempio di cosa significa civiltà e rispetto.


la cosa che fa riflettere è che probabilmente in quello stesso pubblico c'era una buona percentuale di persone che lo hanno votato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> la cosa che fa riflettere è che probabilmente in quello stesso pubblico c'era una buona percentuale di persone che lo hanno votato



ma che l'abbiano votato in passato non ci vedo nulla di male : l'elettore si è fidato in passato di berlusconi pero intelligentemente notando la sua incoerenza ha cambiato idea , a me preoccupano quelli che pur notanto l'icoerenza e la ciltroneria di berlusconi continuano imperterriti a sostenerlo


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Personalmente, e come me tanti, non ho guardato il programma.
> Da conservatore (se così si può dire, sono termini tutto sommato desueti oggigiorno) io guardo i programmi e giudico determinati risultati. Dei siparietti mi interessa poco.
> 
> Non penso abbia ripreso così tanti voti.



Opinioni io ho sentito un sacco di gente che ha cambiato idea vedremo


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

D'accordo, ma un conto è votare un altro partito e nn capire chi vota Berlusconi.

Un altro è votarlo, pentirsene e, di fatto, rinnegare il fatto di averlo votato.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma che l'abbiano votato in passato non ci vedo nulla di male : l'elettore si è fidato in passato di berlusconi pero intelligentemente notando la sua incoerenza ha cambiato idea , a me preoccupano quelli che pur notanto l'icoerenza e la ciltroneria di berlusconi continuano imperterriti a sostenerlo



Ogni popolo si merita i governanti che si ritrova.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

MilanWorld ha scritto:


> Video da Youtube: Berlusconi lettera a Marco Travaglio e poi pulisce la sedia


Premesso che mi è puzzato molto quando Berlusca si è alzato e ha fatto il teatrino della mano con Santoro, là l'ho sentita come una farsa e premesso che Santoro è stato un ******** ad aver sbroccato dal momento che nella prima metà del video almeno io non vedo tutta questa vittoria di Silvio... vorrei dire due cose:
Travaglio, a quanto pare, è laureato in Lettere e Filosofia e non conosce le armi della dialettica ? Bisogna notare subito che Berlusconi nelle sue ciance spara sempre numeri, numeri, numeri, dati, statistiche, perché i numeri fanno effetto, al popolino danno l'impressione del sapere, chi parla di numeri è perché sa. Travaglio ai numeri di Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto rispondere con altri numeri a mio avviso. 
In secondo luogo Berlusconi nell'impostazione del discorso lascia trasparire la solita accezione negativa del termine "giustizialismo" cosa che invece mi sembra sacrosanta e cosa che avrebbe dovuto portare su di sé Santoro; Santoro avrebbe dovuto dire: "Si siamo giustizialisti ed è giusto essere" perché in questo modo Berlusconi non può andare avanti nella manfrina delle non condanne. A proposito dei processi di Berlusconi, Travaglio avrebbe dovuto contrapporre proprio i processi del "Cavaliere" ai suoi spiegando in primis che i processi di Berlusconi non sono paragonabili ai suoi dal momento che è un giornalista e dice quello che pensa(calcando un po' la mano)ed è normale che lo accusino di diffamazione personaggi dal dubbio gusto sulle loro dubbie azioni; in secundis perché non hanno messo in ballo le leggi fatte ad personam da Berlusconi proprio per far cadere il principio mosso dal nano secondo cui lui non è mai stato condannato ? 
Queste sono le mie considerazioni, comunque vorrei far notare che a parte la sbroccata di Santoro e forse un eccessivo silenzio da parte di Travaglio, non è andato così bene Berlusca, almeno nella prima metà di questo video, poi non lo so perché non ho visto la trasmissione. Dite voi che uscire indenne equivale ad una stra vittoria ? Forse avete ragione ma che sconfigga quelle due mammolette di Travaglio e Santoro poco ci importa, l'importanti è che gli Italiani non si dimostrino un popolo ottuso e gretto e che lo facciano vincere ancora perché proprio quella sarebbe la sconfitta più bruciante per il buon senso e la ragione.


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma che l'abbiano votato in passato non ci vedo nulla di male : l'elettore si è fidato in passato di berlusconi pero intelligentemente notando la sua incoerenza ha cambiato idea , a me preoccupano quelli che pur notanto l'icoerenza e la ciltroneria di berlusconi continuano imperterriti a sostenerlo


E come al solito insultate nn c'è la fate proprio metodo di sinistra chi nn la pensa come te nn capisce e' ***** e' un credulone ma cosa ne sapete voi ?? Ma state zitti che avete stufato


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Opinioni io ho sentito un sacco di gente che ha cambiato idea vedremo



Idem, anche se comunque me lo aspettavo che li avrebbe massacrati... Questo è il suo campo, nessuno in Italia riuscirebbe mai a tenergli testa, anche perche il livello del giornalismo (in particolar modo quello televisivo) è da mani nei capelli


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> D'accordo, ma un conto è votare un altro partito e nn capire chi vota Berlusconi.
> 
> Un altro è votarlo, pentirsene e, di fatto, rinnegare il fatto di averlo votato.



ovviamente il passo fondamentale è il pentimento , se uno non ammette di aver sbagliato non ha capito l'importanza del voto ma purtroppo finche la gente voterà per tifo le cose non cambieranno mai


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premesso che mi è puzzato molto quando Berlusca si è alzato e ha fatto il teatrino della mano con Santoro, là l'ho sentita come una farsa e premesso che Santoro è stato un ******** ad aver sbroccato dal momento che nella prima metà del video almeno io non vedo tutta questa vittoria di Silvio... vorrei dire due cose:
> Travaglio, a quanto pare, è laureato in Lettere e Filosofia e non conosce le armi della dialettica ? Bisogna notare subito che Berlusconi nelle sue ciance spara sempre numeri, numeri, numeri, dati, statistiche, perché i numeri fanno effetto, al popolino danno l'impressione del sapere, chi parla di numeri è perché sa. Travaglio ai numeri di Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto rispondere con altri numeri a mio avviso.
> In secondo luogo Berlusconi nell'impostazione del discorso lascia trasparire la solita accezione negativa del termine "giustizialismo" cosa che invece mi sembra sacrosanta e cosa che avrebbe dovuto portare su di sé Santoro; Santoro avrebbe dovuto dire: "Si siamo giustizialisti ed è giusto essere" perché in questo modo Berlusconi non può andare avanti nella manfrina delle non condanne. A proposito dei processi di Berlusconi, Travaglio avrebbe dovuto contrapporre proprio i processi del "Cavaliere" ai suoi spiegando in primis che i processi di Berlusconi non sono paragonabili ai suoi dal momento che è un giornalista e dice quello che pensa(calcando un po' la mano)ed è normale che lo accusino di diffamazione personaggi dal dubbio gusto sulle loro dubbie azioni; in secundis perché non hanno messo in ballo le leggi fatte ad personam da Berlusconi proprio per far cadere il principio mosso dal nano secondo cui lui non è mai stato condannato ?
> Queste sono le mie considerazioni, comunque vorrei far notare che a parte la sbroccata di Santoro e forse un eccessivo silenzio da parte di Travaglio, non è andato così bene Berlusca, almeno nella prima metà di questo video, poi non lo so perché non ho visto la trasmissione. Dite voi che uscire indenne equivale ad una stra vittoria ? Forse avete ragione ma che sconfigga quelle due mammolette di Travaglio e Santoro poco ci importa, l'importanti è che gli Italiani non si dimostrino un popolo ottuso e gretto e che lo facciano vincere ancora perché proprio quella sarebbe la sconfitta più bruciante per il buon senso e la ragione.



Non ti basare su un video non è' uscito indenne ha proprio vinto e stop so che vi da fastidio ma ammettere le cose nn fa male ogni tanto , Berlusca era cotto adesso sta diversamente e' in forma e vuole vincere e farà di tutti per vincere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La stessa che ha detto che il ritorn alla lira sarebbe una manna dal cielo? Il livello della trasmissione era davvero ridicolo...



si l'imprenditrice...e nessuno ha detto niente
roba da pazzi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E come al solito insultate nn c'è la fate proprio metodo di sinistra chi nn la pensa come te nn capisce e' ***** e' un credulone ma cosa ne sapete voi ?? Ma state zitti che avete stufato



esplicita in che punto del post ho insultato e da dove si evince che sono di sinistra


----------



## Doctore (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ognuno è libero di votare chi vuole ci mancherebbe . A me hanno insegnato che le persone intelligenti argomentano cio che dicono e lasciano sempre il beneficio del dubbio , sentire le motivazioni di chi OGGI vota berlusconi fanno , diciamo ridere ; avrei potuto capire chi ha votato berlusconi nel 94 , ma OGGI berlusconi è indifendibile e invotabile basti vedere in che modo borioso berlusconi ha cercato di difendere la sua incoerenza per capire che tipo di cialtrone è , ad esempio ieri da santoro prima ha detto di essere europeista poi dopo lo sfogo della signora "pazza" sugli spalti il buon silvio ha ben pensato di cavalcare l'onda dell'antieuropeismo e tutto questo è avvenuto nell'arco di un'ora


Ma guarda che in italia l'elettorato piu coerente e zuccone(detto in modo simpatico ovviamente)e' quello di sinistra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non ti basare su un video non è' uscito indenne ha proprio vinto e stop so che vi da fastidio ma ammettere le cose nn fa male ogni tanto , Berlusca era cotto adesso sta diversamente e' in forma e vuole vincere e farà di tutti per vincere


Non era sulla posizione del nano che volevo soffermarmi principalmente, infatti nel messaggio che ho scritto volevo proprio contestare il modo di agire di Santoro e Travaglio, su quello mi son soffermato. Ripeto che spero e spero per il bene dell'umanità che Berlusconi non riesca a vincere alle elezioni(che è la battaglia che conta)perché sarebbe un dramma un V governo Berlusconi.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Opinioni io ho sentito un sacco di gente che ha cambiato idea vedremo



Io per fortuna non conosco nessuno. Concordo con Morto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non ti basare su un video non è' uscito indenne ha proprio vinto e stop so che vi da fastidio ma ammettere le cose nn fa male ogni tanto , Berlusca era cotto adesso sta diversamente e' in forma e vuole vincere e farà di tutti per vincere



ma guarda con tutta la calma di questo mondo , sta storia del berlusconi ieri ha vinto io non la capiro mai , ieri a conti fatti hanno vinto tutti berlusconi perche ha recuperato voti andando nella tana del lupo , santoro perche ha vatto un ascolto da record , travaglio perche è riuscito a fare la sua solita invettiva contro silvio davanti a silvio stesso , quelli che alla fine perdono sono gli ITALIANI cioè noi perche ieri di tutto si è parlato tranne dei problemi del paese , se poi vogliamo buttarla sempre nel tifo allora dico SEMPRE FORZA MILAN


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Se volete sapere come la penso io il vero dramma sarebbe un governo Bersani... Per piu di un motivo. Il primo, non da trascurare, è che fra due anni saremmo ancora ai seggi. Il secondo è che agli occhi dell'Europa saremmo credibili quanto lo è la Slovenia. Il terzo è che Bersani è uno dei peggiori populisti che abbia mai sentito, peggio anche di Berlusconi e Grillo se possibile. Uno che pensa che con la patrimoniale si risolveranno magicamente i problemi dell'Italia e che allo stesso tempo ogni due per tre parla di costituzione non puo essere altro che un incapace.

Ovvio che non voterò mai Berlusconi, ma non me la sento di sparare a zero su chi preferisce votare lui rispetto a questo individuo


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Guarda, se volevi rimanere su altri toni di discussione potevi rispondere subito così e dire che la cosa è lunga da spiegare ecc ecc...
> Invece hai fatto un commento sterile (e lo sai anche te), tanto per dileggiare l' interlocutore.
> Non c'è bisogno di nessun post chilometrico, non si tratta di parlare di politica o meno in questo caso, ma solo di coerenza nelle dichiarazioni, il video è abbastanza chiaro, prima si dicono delle cose, poi se ne dicono altre.
> Cosa ci sia da spiegare non saprei.
> E' un fatto oggettivo questo, idee diverse o meno non cambiano la realtà dei fatti.



Mi dispiace che tu la pensi in questo modo, non c'era nel mio post alcuna volontà di dileggio nei tuoi confronti, mi pare che anche in passato ci siamo scontrati più volte, ma sempre in maniera seria, onesta e civile, per cui, se è passato questo tipo di messaggio me ne scuso e la prossima voltà cercherò di spiegarmi meglio.

Il video è talmente chiaro che bersani dice delle cose leggermente diverse dal messaggio che si vuol cercare di far passare (ma forse sono io che, essendoci dentro, conosco alcune valutazioni che sono state fatte all'epoca per decidere la posizione del pd su quel referendum)


----------



## Prinz (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premesso che mi è puzzato molto quando Berlusca si è alzato e ha fatto il teatrino della mano con Santoro, là l'ho sentita come una farsa e premesso che Santoro è stato un ******** ad aver sbroccato dal momento che nella prima metà del video almeno io non vedo tutta questa vittoria di Silvio... vorrei dire due cose:
> Travaglio, a quanto pare, è laureato in Lettere e Filosofia e non conosce le armi della dialettica ? Bisogna notare subito che Berlusconi nelle sue ciance spara sempre numeri, numeri, numeri, dati, statistiche, perché i numeri fanno effetto, al popolino danno l'impressione del sapere, chi parla di numeri è perché sa. Travaglio ai numeri di Berlusconi avrebbe dovuto rispondere con altri numeri a mio avviso.
> In secondo luogo Berlusconi nell'impostazione del discorso lascia trasparire la solita accezione negativa del termine "giustizialismo" cosa che invece mi sembra sacrosanta e cosa che avrebbe dovuto portare su di sé Santoro; Santoro avrebbe dovuto dire: "Si siamo giustizialisti ed è giusto essere" perché in questo modo Berlusconi non può andare avanti nella manfrina delle non condanne. A proposito dei processi di Berlusconi, Travaglio avrebbe dovuto contrapporre proprio i processi del "Cavaliere" ai suoi spiegando in primis che i processi di Berlusconi non sono paragonabili ai suoi dal momento che è un giornalista e dice quello che pensa(calcando un po' la mano)ed è normale che lo accusino di diffamazione personaggi dal dubbio gusto sulle loro dubbie azioni; in secundis perché non hanno messo in ballo le leggi fatte ad personam da Berlusconi proprio per far cadere il principio mosso dal nano secondo cui lui non è mai stato condannato ?
> Queste sono le mie considerazioni, comunque vorrei far notare che a parte la sbroccata di Santoro e forse un eccessivo silenzio da parte di Travaglio, non è andato così bene Berlusca, almeno nella prima metà di questo video, poi non lo so perché non ho visto la trasmissione. Dite voi che uscire indenne equivale ad una stra vittoria ? Forse avete ragione ma che sconfigga quelle due mammolette di Travaglio e Santoro poco ci importa, l'importanti è che gli Italiani non si dimostrino un popolo ottuso e gretto e che lo facciano vincere ancora perché proprio quella sarebbe la sconfitta più bruciante per il buon senso e la ragione.



non sono d'accordo né sulla questione del giustizialismo (gente come Santoro, Travaglio, Di Pietro sono fondamentalisti del giustizialismo tanto quanto Berlusca lo è del garantismo) né su quella relativa al fatto che Travaglio è un giornalista e quindi in nome della libertà d'espressione può scrivere e fare il cavolo che gli pare. La furbata di B. in questo caso è stata applicare il metodo Travaglio a Travaglio stesso. Travaglio trova comunque il modo per distruggerti anche se vieni assolto in udienza preliminare, allora ragioniamo con lo stesso metodo anche per le sue di condanne


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il terzo è che Bersani è uno dei peggiori populisti che abbia mai sentito, peggio anche di Berlusconi e Grillo se possibile.



Non esageriamo  CIT.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi non se le è mai tirate su le maniche però


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo né sulla questione del giustizialismo (gente come Santoro, Travaglio, Di Pietro sono fondamentalisti del giustizialismo tanto quanto Berlusca lo è del garantismo) né su quella relativa al fatto che Travaglio è un giornalista e quindi in nome della libertà d'espressione può scrivere e fare il cavolo che gli pare. La furbata di B. in questo caso è stata applicare il metodo Travaglio a Travaglio stesso. Travaglio trova comunque il modo per distruggerti anche se vieni assolto in udienza preliminare, allora ragioniamo con lo stesso metodo anche per le sue di condanne


È che c'è un discorso di cause civili e penali, ben diverse. E inoltre per un giornalista essere diffamato è come per Gilardino fare simulazione, una cosa normale.

Bisogna sempre andare a fondo nelle cose


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> non sono d'accordo né sulla questione del giustizialismo (gente come Santoro, Travaglio, Di Pietro sono fondamentalisti del giustizialismo tanto quanto Berlusca lo è del garantismo) né su quella relativa al fatto che Travaglio è un giornalista e quindi in nome della libertà d'espressione può scrivere e fare il cavolo che gli pare. La furbata di B. in questo caso è stata applicare il metodo Travaglio a Travaglio stesso. Travaglio trova comunque il modo per distruggerti anche se vieni assolto in udienza preliminare, allora ragioniamo con lo stesso metodo anche per le sue di condanne


In realtà su Travaglio non è un pensiero mio, pensavo piuttosto su quale base avrebbe potuto rispondere, l'ho buttata lì... per quanto riguarda il giustizialismo, se Santoro ne è un fondamentalista l'avrebbe dovuto gridare a gran voce, dato che nelle ultime battute della trasmissione l'ho sentito quasi "patteggiare" con Berlusconi, convenire con lui della non imputabilità di certe condanne dal momento che il nano non era stato condannato in via definitiva.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque il voto andrà a Feudalesimo e Libertà.


----------



## Doctore (11 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> In realtà su Travaglio non è un pensiero mio, pensavo piuttosto su quale base avrebbe potuto rispondere, l'ho buttata lì... per quanto riguarda il giustizialismo, se Santoro ne è un fondamentalista l'avrebbe dovuto gridare a gran voce, dato che nelle ultime battute della trasmissione l'ho sentito quasi "patteggiare" con Berlusconi, convenire con lui della non imputabilità di certe condanne dal momento che il nano non era stato condannato in via definitiva.


Santoro& company hanno dovuto trattenersi per ovvi motivi...La 7 ieri ha incassato l impossibile con la pubblicita.


----------



## Dexter (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Comunque il voto andrà a Feudalesimo e Libertà.


rispetto blablabla e tutto il resto. però francamente una cosa del genere non si può vedere 







io sono indeciso,tra bersani e saladino è una bella lotta


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ieri ho ascoltato parte dei discorsi di Bersani e* alcune cose in linea di principio le ho pure condivise *però tutto il resto è* qualcosa che non riesco nemmeno a concepire*. "tutto il resto" l'ho voluto sintetizzare con la fissazione per gli immigrati che ho assunto dunque come un simbolo delle politiche che non condivido e che soprattutto non condivido in questo periodo storico.



Ne parliamo? mi faresti qualche esempio concreto di ciò che condividi e ciò che non concepisci?


----------



## Prinz (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È che c'è un discorso di cause civili e penali, ben diverse. E inoltre per un giornalista essere diffamato è come per Gilardino fare simulazione, una cosa normale.
> 
> Bisogna sempre andare a fondo nelle cose



Eh certo, io scrivo che uno è mafioso quando magari è un santo, ed è una cosa normale. Per cortesia. Vuoi fare il giornalista ti assumi le responsabilità di quello che scrivi. Libertà di parola non equivale a libertà di fregnaccia e comunque la diffamazione è un reato penale. In ogni caso non hai afferrato il senso del commento. Se applichiamo a Travaglio lo stesso metodo che lui usa per gli altri allora è giusto dire che travaglio è un diffamatore di professione. Io non so se avete mai letto un libro di travaglio: praticamente è Il Vangelo second i PM. Vieni assolto in udienza preliminare o il PM chiede l'archiviazione?travaglio andrà a scovare la locuzione tra le maglie della motivazione del GUP in base alla quale tu sei comunque da considerare un criminale. Mio padre fu processato per abusivismo perché all'ingresso di una casa che aveva progettato vi era uno scalino in più rispetto al progetto a parità di volume. Fosse stato un politico travaglio gli avrebbe stroncato la carriera per il solo fatto di avere un procedimento a carico. E di esempi potrei farne a bizzeffe di processi assolutamente ridicoli e incommentabili


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Eh certo, io scrivo che uno è mafioso quando magari è un santo, ed è una cosa normale. Per cortesia. Vuoi fare il giornalista ti assumi le responsabilità di quello che scrivi. Libertà di parola non equivale a libertà di fregnaccia e comunque la diffamazione è un reato penale. In ogni caso non hai afferrato il senso del commento. Se applichiamo a Travaglio lo stesso metodo che lui usa per gli altri allora è giusto dire che travaglio è un diffamatore di professione. Io non so se avete mai letto un libro di travaglio: praticamente è Il Vangelo second i PM. Vieni assolto in udienza preliminare o il PM chiede l'archiviazione?travaglio andrà a scovare la locuzione tra le maglie della motivazione del GUP in base alla quale tu sei comunque da considerare un criminale. Mio padre fu processato per abusivismo perché all'ingresso di una casa che aveva progettato vi era uno scalino in più rispetto al progetto a parità di volume. Fosse stato un politico travaglio gli avrebbe stroncato la carriera per il solo fatto di avere un procedimento a carico. E di esempi potrei farne a bizzeffe di processi assolutamente ridicoli e incommentabili



appunto , è per questo motivo che la gente non dovrebbe pendere dalle labbra di nessuno sia esso berlusconi o travaglio ma dovrebbe analizzare criticamente ciò che uno dice , purtroppo la maggior parte della gente non ha senso critico e si limita a tifare l'una o l'altra fazione .


----------



## robs91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Come ho detto prima il mio pensiero è il mio pensiero e non si può inquadrare per forza in destra o sinistra. Le mie idee sono maggiormente di destra. Io sono a favore di qualsiasi tipo di riduzione della pressione fiscale e contrario a qualsiasi tipo di patrimoniale "Robin Hood". Sono a favore della riforma costituzionale che snellisca l'iter legislativo e che riqualifichi la figura del premier, a prescindere dal colore politico. Ero a favore di molte politiche proposte da Renzi.
> Su Monti, che secondo voi è il vero ambasciatore della destra italiana, vi rispondo che secondo me è di destra così come lo è il suo alleato Fini.
> 
> Ora però voglio esprimere un concetto sperando di essere capace di spiegarmi. Non esiste un unico pensiero di destra. Tra gli economisti vi ricordo che ci sono tantissime correnti che inquadrano la situazione economica in modo diversi. Chi ha studiato economia sa benissimo che nemmeno esiste un'unica ricetta e che tutto dipende dal momento storico. Le politiche di Keynes e di Smith (per citare i più famosi) non sono né giuste a prescindere né tanto meno sbagliate a prescindere. In alcuni periodi storici sono necessarie politiche Keynesiane e in altre quelle di Smith. In questo momento Monti sta adottando politiche che se anche si vogliono definire di destra sono fuori dal contesto storico. Vi ricordo che le crisi non si combattono con l'austerità ma facendo buche e riempiendole (Keynes).



Non lo ha deciso Monti di fare politiche di austerità ma è stata l'Europa ad imporci di prendere queste misure(famosa lettera bce).Infatti la stessa linea politica è stata adottata in Grecia,Spagna, e Portogallo.Poi se sia giusta o sbagliata questo è un altro discorso ma non c'erano alternative per abbassare gli spread.
A parte questo ci sono molte domande da porsi del tipo: Perchè l'Italia dal 2001 al 2010(7 anni di Berlusconi) è cresciuta a livello di Haiti,piazzandosi al 179 posto su 180 paesi?Perchè nonostante la pressione fiscale altissima(e Berlusconi aldilà delle promesse non l'ha mai veramente abbassata) abbiamo un servizio pubblico inefficente?Perchè la spesa pubblica e il debito pubblico sono sempre aumentati e mai tagliati efficacemente?Perchè la nostra giustizia civile è indegna e nessuno l'ha mai riformata?Perchè i nostri giovani scappano all'estero e allo stesso tempo non attiriamo cervelli in Italia?Perchè siamo primi in Europa per tasso di evasione e corruzione? E così via..
La risposta a queste domande è semplice secondo me:abbiamo avuto negli ultimi vent'anni una classe politica indegna che ha pensato solo ai propri interessi e che non si è mai presa la responsabilità di fare riforme(magari impopolari ma necessarie per sviluppare il paese)per paura di perdere consensi.Per questo motivo l'Italia ha subito pesantemente la crisi così come gli altri paesi del sud Europa che hanno più o meno gli stessi nostri problemi.
Bene Berlusconi è stato il maggiore protagonista di questo ventennio,quindi non mi capacito di come la gente possa ancora votarlo dopo i disastri che ha combinato.

Io che sono un liberale voterò Monti perchè è una persona seria e perchè ha il programma che più si avvicina alle mie idee.Berlusconi per me non è destra liberale ma solo un personaggio che difende i propri interessi.


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Eh certo, io scrivo che uno è mafioso quando magari è un santo, ed è una cosa normale. Per cortesia. Vuoi fare il giornalista ti assumi le responsabilità di quello che scrivi. Libertà di parola non equivale a libertà di fregnaccia e comunque la diffamazione è un reato penale.



Hai detto Sallusti? troll


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma guarda con tutta la calma di questo mondo , sta storia del berlusconi ieri ha vinto io non la capiro mai , ieri a conti fatti hanno vinto tutti berlusconi perche ha recuperato voti andando nella tana del lupo , santoro perche ha vatto un ascolto da record , travaglio perche è riuscito a fare la sua solita invettiva contro silvio davanti a silvio stesso , quelli che alla fine perdono sono gli ITALIANI cioè noi perche ieri di tutto si è parlato tranne dei problemi del paese , se poi vogliamo buttarla sempre nel tifo allora dico SEMPRE FORZA MILAN


Il punto e' sempre lo stesso cioè chi vota Berlusconi e' un sottosviluppato mentale dopo ogni tanto lo esplicitate altre volte lo nascondete io nn vogkio aver ragione e ognuno e' libero di pensare quello che vuole ma andate oltre ogni tanto sicuramente voi sarete persone intelligenti pensare altrettanto degli altri che avranno motivi per farlo tutto qua


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E come al solito insultate nn c'è la fate proprio metodo di sinistra chi nn la pensa come te nn capisce e'..... e' un credulone ma cosa ne sapete voi ?? Ma state zitti che avete stufato



Non devo difendere nessuno ma dire che insultare è un metodo di sinistra ....
ti vorrei ricordare il famoso "chi vota a sinistra è un ....." del tuo beneamato presidente



Evitiamo le parolacce [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION]


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ora però voglio esprimere un concetto sperando di essere capace di spiegarmi. Non esiste un unico pensiero di destra. Tra gli economisti vi ricordo che ci sono tantissime correnti che inquadrano la situazione economica in modo diversi. Chi ha studiato economia sa benissimo che nemmeno esiste un'unica ricetta e che tutto dipende dal momento storico. Le politiche di Keynes e di Smith (per citare i più famosi) non sono né giuste a prescindere né tanto meno sbagliate a prescindere. In alcuni periodi storici sono necessarie politiche Keynesiane e in altre quelle di Smith. In questo momento Monti sta adottando politiche che se anche si vogliono definire di destra sono fuori dal contesto storico. *Vi ricordo che le crisi non si combattono con l'austerità ma facendo buche e riempiendole (Keynes).*



Non puoi paragonare due tipi di crisi diverse tra loro. Una crisi del debito sovrano come quella che ci ha colpiti a partire dal 2010 non le risolvi con le politiche Keynesiane. Appunto perché Keynes era un fermo sostenitore dell'indebitamento per creare occupazione, ma noi in primis dovevamo (e dobbiamo tuttora) mettere in sicurezza il nostro debito. Una volta messo in sicurezza il debito sovrano allora si che si può procedere all'abbassamento della pressione fiscale e cominciare ad investire sull'occupazione.

Tutto questo fermo restando che se c'è una cosa a cui imputo a Monti è quella di aver fatto poco in termini di tagli alla spesa pubblica, usando due pesi e due misure nei provvedimenti presi. Ma da un certo punto di vista lo capisco pure dato che il suo governo dipendeva dai partiti della maggioranza. TUTTI.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto e' sempre lo stesso cioè chi vota Berlusconi e' un sottosviluppato mentale dopo ogni tanto lo esplicitate altre volte lo nascondete io nn vogkio aver ragione e ognuno e' libero di pensare quello che vuole ma andate oltre ogni tanto sicuramente voi sarete persone intelligenti pensare altrettanto degli altri che avranno motivi per farlo tutto qua



ripeto non ho mai detto che chi vota berlusconi è sottosviluppato , posso capire votare berlusconi nel 94 ma io voglio capire alla luce delle tante ombre sulla figura di berlusconi ha senso rivotarlo per n-essima volta ? Visto che è stato al governo per tutto questo tempo e di buono poco o nulla ha fatto? Chi vota oggi berlusconi non è ....pero un po masochista permettimi lo è , per fare un'analogia è un po come la moglie picchiata dal marito che fatica a lasciarlo

[MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] evita le parolacce, per favore.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

*Ragazzi stavamo andando bene, ma negli ultimi post ho notato un uso eccessivo di parolacce. Per favore non scrivete parolacce che se no Google ci penalizza!*


----------



## Principe (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Non devo difendere nessuno ma dire che insultare è un metodo di sinistra ....
> ti vorrei ricordare il famoso "chi vota a sinistra è un .." del tuo beneamato presidente


E' vero mi devo correggere perché peggio di insultare c'è considerare il proprio avversario uno che nn ci arriva che se vota li vuol dire che nn e' sufficientemente colto per capire ecc ecc voi di sinistra o almeno la Maggior parte lo pensate di chi vota Berlusconi siete così avete la superiorità insita in voi continuate pure così la gente e' molto meno ingenua di quello che pensate voi


----------



## smallball (11 Gennaio 2013)

si puo' discutere civilmente senza usare parolacce...dai cerchiamo di contenerci


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Opinioni io ho sentito un sacco di gente che ha cambiato idea vedremo



Ma potresti chiedere loro perchè? Io continuo a non capire, mi sembra così illogico...


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Beh [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] quella parolaccia è una citazione del nostro ex premier. Quindi è lui che ci penalizza


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' vero mi devo correggere perché peggio di insultare c'è considerare il proprio avversario uno che nn ci arriva che se vota li vuol dire che nn e' sufficientemente colto per capire ecc ecc voi di sinistra o almeno la Maggior parte lo pensate di chi vota Berlusconi siete così avete la superiorità insita in voi continuate pure così la gente e' molto meno ingenua di quello che pensate voi



Questa, comunque, è una cosa che ho notato anche io, fin dai tempi del liceo.

Se voti per Berlusconi= Delinquente e Ignorante
Se voti Bossi= Ignorante caprone
Se voti Prodi,Franceschini, Bersani= Sei un idealista e stai con la classe operaia.

Una volta feci un tema sullo sfruttamento minorile, e alcuni miei compagni mi dissero "Non puoi essere di destra, dai, guarda le cose che scrivi".

Niente, se voti destra sei Avido, Sfruttatore, Ignorante, Egoista. Non c'è niente da fare.

Poi molti si chiedono perchè tutti ce l'hanno col berlusca, sulla bocca, ma poi le percentuali ce le ha sempre...


----------



## Lollo interista (11 Gennaio 2013)

Regaz,ma spiegatemi una cosa su Travaglio.....
che cosa avrebbe dovuto fare? Come avrebbe dovuto reggere il confronto?
E' un GIORNALISTA,non un politico/attore (spesso le cose coincidono,sic)


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] quella parolaccia è una citazione del nostro ex premier. Quindi è lui che ci penalizza



Hai ragione pure te


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si l'imprenditrice...e nessuno ha detto niente
> roba da pazzi



Ho notato anche io questa cosa e devo ammettere che mi fa rabbrividire che nessuno abbia detto niente. Che poi quel pubblico sa solo reagire a cosa dice l'ospite di destra? Quando dice una cavolata una persona a caso non sanno fare cori da stadio??



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se volete sapere come la penso io il vero dramma sarebbe un governo Bersani... Per piu di un motivo. Il primo, non da trascurare, è che fra due anni saremmo ancora ai seggi. Il secondo è che agli occhi dell'Europa saremmo credibili quanto lo è la Slovenia. Il terzo è che Bersani è uno dei peggiori populisti che abbia mai sentito, peggio anche di Berlusconi e Grillo se possibile. Uno che pensa che con la patrimoniale si risolveranno magicamente i problemi dell'Italia e che allo stesso tempo ogni due per tre parla di costituzione non puo essere altro che un incapace.
> 
> Ovvio che non voterò mai Berlusconi, ma non me la sento di sparare a zero su chi preferisce votare lui rispetto a questo individuo



Più o meno la pensiamo uguale con la differenza che forse io lo voterò pur di non restare a casa a veder vincere Bersani.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> È che c'è un discorso di cause civili e penali, ben diverse. E inoltre per un giornalista essere diffamato è come per Gilardino fare simulazione, una cosa normale.
> 
> Bisogna sempre andare a fondo nelle cose



A parte che il giornalista diffama e non viene diffamato  (si scherza, capisco che è un errore di scrittura)
Comunque hai fatto un esempio calzante. Per te è normale la simulazione? Non ti indigni quando vedi cadere giocatori da 100 kg per una spallatina? Io mi indigno e mi indigno ancora di più per la diffamazione che è un reato grave.



robs91 ha scritto:


> Non lo ha deciso Monti di fare politiche di austerità ma è stata l'Europa ad imporci di prendere queste misure(famosa lettera bce).Infatti la stessa linea politica è stata adottata in Grecia,Spagna, e Portogallo.Poi se sia giusta o sbagliata questo è un altro discorso ma non c'erano alternative per abbassare gli spread.
> A parte questo ci sono molte domande da porsi del tipo: Perchè l'Italia dal 2001 al 2010(7 anni di Berlusconi) è cresciuta a livello di Haiti,piazzandosi al 179 posto su 180 paesi?Perchè nonostante la pressione fiscale altissima(e Berlusconi aldilà delle promesse non l'ha mai veramente abbassata) abbiamo un servizio pubblico inefficente?Perchè la spesa pubblica e il debito pubblico sono sempre aumentati e mai tagliati efficacemente?Perchè la nostra giustizia civile è indegna e nessuno l'ha mai riformata?Perchè i nostri giovani scappano all'estero e allo stesso tempo non attiriamo cervelli in Italia?Perchè siamo primi in Europa per tasso di evasione e corruzione? E così via..
> La risposta a queste domande è semplice secondo me:abbiamo avuto negli ultimi vent'anni una classe politica indegna che ha pensato solo ai propri interessi e che non si è mai presa la responsabilità di fare riforme(magari impopolari ma necessarie per sviluppare il paese)per paura di perdere consensi.Per questo motivo l'Italia ha subito pesantemente la crisi così come gli altri paesi del sud Europa che hanno più o meno gli stessi nostri problemi.
> Bene Berlusconi è stato il maggiore protagonista di questo ventennio,quindi non mi capacito di come la gente possa ancora votarlo dopo i disastri che ha combinato.
> ...



Ti rispondo solo dicendoti che sarebbe meglio che tu rivedessi chi ha governato negli ultimi 20 anni. Scopriresti che per almeno 10 anni su 20 non c'è stato Berlusconi al governo.



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare due tipi di crisi diverse tra loro. Una crisi del debito sovrano come quella che ci ha colpiti a partire dal 2010 non le risolvi con le politiche Keynesiane. Appunto perché Keynes era un fermo sostenitore dell'indebitamento per creare occupazione, ma noi in primis dovevamo (e dobbiamo tuttora) mettere in sicurezza il nostro debito. Una volta messo in sicurezza il debito sovrano allora si che si può procedere all'abbassamento della pressione fiscale e cominciare ad investire sull'occupazione.
> 
> Tutto questo fermo restando che se c'è una cosa a cui imputo a Monti è quella di aver fatto poco in termini di tagli alla spesa pubblica, usando due pesi e due misure nei provvedimenti presi. Ma da un certo punto di vista lo capisco pure dato che il suo governo dipendeva dai partiti della maggioranza. TUTTI.



La crisi era una crisi del debito sovrano, ora è una crisi reale dopo gli aumenti IVA e vari che hanno conseguentemente ridotto i consumi in modo drastico. Se crolla l'economia reale mi spieghi dopo troverà la gente i soldi per pagare i tributi per pagare il debito pubblico?



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa, comunque, è una cosa che ho notato anche io, fin dai tempi del liceo.
> 
> Se voti per Berlusconi= Delinquente e Ignorante
> Se voti Bossi= Ignorante caprone
> ...



Sai quante volte facendo discorsi da economista passo per avido, sfruttatore, immorale e così via.
Penso che la colpa sia della campagna sinostroide-sindalista di distruzione della figura dell'imprenditore che è ormai indissolubilmente legata alla figura di uno stra ricco che ha fatto i soldi alle spese dei poveri e indifesi lavoratori. E poi magari ci sono imprenditori che pur di non licenziare e chiudere, pur di pagare ogni centesimo allo stato ed ai dipendenti finiscono per guadagnare dalla propria attività meno di quanto guadagni un proprio dipendente.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sì [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION], ho sbagliato a scrivere  non diffamarmi


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

[MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION], è chiaro che ora con l'aumento della tassazione la crisi si sia allargata, ma gli interventi fatti da Monti erano inevitabili. O meglio, si potevano evitare determinati aumenti della tassazione con tagli mirati alla spesa pubblica, ma da questo punto di vista il governo Monti è stato insufficiente. Sono altrettanto convinto che con una maggioranza propria Monti avrebbe fatto meglio da questo punto di vista.


----------



## admin (11 Gennaio 2013)

Manco sui forum di politica arrivano a 40 pagine


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Gennaio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Santoro& company hanno dovuto trattenersi per ovvi motivi...La 7 ieri ha incassato l impossibile con la pubblicita.


Io continuo a nutrire il sospetto che fosse tutto ben orchestrato.


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION], ho sbagliato a scrivere  non diffamarmi



Jaqen ti abbiamo visto tutto con Walter Lavitola e quel Trans 



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=134]Isao[/MENTION], è chiaro che ora con l'aumento della tassazione la crisi si sia allargata, ma gli interventi fatti da Monti erano inevitabili. O meglio, si potevano evitare determinati aumenti della tassazione con tagli mirati alla spesa pubblica, ma da questo punto di vista il governo Monti è stato insufficiente. Sono altrettanto convinto che con una maggioranza propria Monti avrebbe fatto meglio da questo punto di vista.



Io credo che Monti abbia fatto solo e unicamente le riforme che sia PD che PDL non volevano fare (per non perdere voti). Sono certo che se anche Monti avesse voluto fare qualcosa di diverso per la crescita sarebbe stato stoppato da PD e PDL. Quello che rimprovero a Monti sono le alleanze, l'atteggiamento assunto e la decisione di non essere il candidato premier. Mi rammarico che in queste elezioni si sia tornato al passato senza candidati premier conosciuti prima della tornata elettorale (Bersani escluso, ovvio).



Admin ha scritto:


> Manco sui forum di politica arrivano a 40 pagine



Mario come Santoro. Boom di "ascolti"


----------



## DannySa (11 Gennaio 2013)

Sapete dove è possibile rivedere la puntata?


----------



## James Watson (11 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' vero mi devo correggere perché peggio di insultare c'è considerare il proprio avversario uno che nn ci arriva che se vota li vuol dire che nn e' sufficientemente colto per capire ecc ecc voi di sinistra o almeno la Maggior parte lo pensate di chi vota Berlusconi siete così avete la superiorità insita in voi continuate pure così la gente e' molto meno ingenua di quello che pensate voi



Io non mi sento superiore a nessuno e comunque ti posso assicurare che la cosidetta presunta superiorità non è prerogativa del centrosinistra ma appartiene anche agli altri schieramenti, grillini compresi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]: ma la parolaccia non l'ho mica detta io, è una citazione testuale!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sapete dove è possibile rivedere la puntata?



La puoi vedere qua, è il canale ufficiale di servizio pubblico

Servizio Pubblico - Puntata 10/01/2013 - YouTube


----------



## smallball (11 Gennaio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Manco sui forum di politica arrivano a 40 pagine



il tema diciamo...appassiona...peccato che ieri sera non si sia parlato di Milan


----------



## Solo (11 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sapete dove è possibile rivedere la puntata?



Ecco la puntata integrale


----------



## Brain84 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Berlusconi è stato bravo da far passare in secondo piano una frase che, se l'avesse detta un Bersani qualunque, gli avrebbero regalato 70kg di tritolo all'ingresso di casa:

_"Dell'Utri è una persona per benissimo, l'unico suo errore è di esser nato a Palermo"_

Rendetevi conto della frase, è agghiacciante


----------



## Blu71 (11 Gennaio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Io non mi sento superiore a nessuno e comunque ti posso assicurare che la cosidetta presunta superiorità non è prerogativa del centrosinistra ma appartiene anche agli altri schieramenti, grillini compresi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=51]Blu71[/MENTION]: ma la parolaccia non l'ho mica detta io, è una citazione testuale!


 [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] per il forum è lo stesso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato bravo da far passare in secondo piano una frase che, se l'avesse detta un Bersani qualunque, gli avrebbero regalato 70kg di tritolo all'ingresso di casa:
> 
> _"Dell'Utri è una persona per benissimo, l'unico suo errore è di esser nato a Palermo"_
> 
> Rendetevi conto della frase, è agghiacciante



Il senso della frase era "è nato a Palermo,quindi tutti pensano che sia un mafioso".
Mi sembra evidente.


----------



## DannySa (11 Gennaio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La puoi vedere qua, è il canale ufficiale di servizio pubblico
> 
> Servizio Pubblico - Puntata 10/01/2013 - YouTube



Perfetto, grazie


----------



## Isao (11 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il senso della frase era "è nato a Palermo,quindi tutti pensano che sia un mafioso".
> Mi sembra evidente.



Vi sembra evidente perché non avete seguito la trasmissione o comunque vi siete soffermati solo su quella esclamazione. Ha aggiunto che Dell'Utri aveva una piccola squadra di calcio e recuperava ragazzi dalla strada e quando lo fai devi per forza imbatterti nella mafia. Quindi B. intendeva dire che se nasci in un zona in cui la mafia è viva, inevitabilmente prima o poi ci avrai a che fare.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato bravo da far passare in secondo piano una frase che, se l'avesse detta un Bersani qualunque, gli avrebbero regalato 70kg di tritolo all'ingresso di casa:
> 
> _"Dell'Utri è una persona per benissimo, l'unico suo errore è di esser nato a Palermo"_
> 
> Rendetevi conto della frase, è agghiacciante


Perche, vogliamo dire che a Palermo non esiste la mafia?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ho notato anche io questa cosa e devo ammettere che mi fa rabbrividire che nessuno abbia detto niente. Che poi quel pubblico sa solo reagire a cosa dice l'ospite di destra? Quando dice una cavolata una persona a caso non sanno fare cori da stadio??



è veramente triste la cosa (oltre a essere stupida)


----------



## robs91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo solo dicendoti che sarebbe meglio che tu rivedessi chi ha governato negli ultimi 20 anni. Scopriresti che per almeno 10 anni su 20 non c'è stato Berlusconi al governo.


Infatti ho scritto classe politica indegna riferita anche al centrosinistra.Anche se c'è da dire che durante il governo Prodi il debito pubblico è sceso e qualche liberalizzazione è stata fatta.
Il problema era l'alleanza fra centrosinistra e sinistra estrema che causava instabilità.


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche, vogliamo dire che a Palermo non esiste la mafia?



Si ma che significa "l'unico suo errore è essere nato a Palermo"? A Palermo è ovvio che ci sia la Mafia (a dir la verità c'è più Mafia al nord che in altri posti).


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Vuol dire che volente o nolente una persona, a palermo, se ha certi interessi viene a contatto con certe persone. Che poi Dell'Utri sia probabilmente un criminale è fuori di dubbio, ma fino a prova contraria c'è sempre la presunzione di innocenza


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che volente o nolente una persona, a palermo, se ha certi interessi viene a contatto con certe persone. Che poi Dell'Utri sia probabilmente un criminale è fuori di dubbio, ma fino a prova contraria c'è sempre la presunzione di innocenza



Luca stai per caso cercando di giustificare un colluso con la Mafia? Scusami ma "presunzione di innocenza" accanto a Dell'Utri non ci sta per niente.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Gennaio 2013)

Non giustifico nessuno, dico solo che nessuno è colpevole finche non viene condannato dalla magistratura, questo è un dato di fatto


----------



## juventino (12 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato bravo da far passare in secondo piano una frase che, se l'avesse detta un Bersani qualunque, gli avrebbero regalato 70kg di tritolo all'ingresso di casa:
> 
> _"Dell'Utri è una persona per benissimo, l'unico suo errore è di esser nato a Palermo"_
> 
> Rendetevi conto della frase, è agghiacciante



Secondo me a Palermo se la ricordano molto bene.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Infatti ho scritto classe politica indegna riferita anche al centrosinistra.Anche se c'è da dire che durante il governo Prodi il debito pubblico è sceso e qualche liberalizzazione è stata fatta.
> Il problema era l'alleanza fra centrosinistra e sinistra estrema che causava instabilità.



E gli asini volano


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me a Palermo se la ricordano molto bene.



Ma se nn avete capito il senso e' un problema vostro come dicevano altri voleva solo dire che nessuno può essere certo vivendo in certi posti di nn conoscere o magari di aver bevuto un caffè con un mafioso detto questo qui nn e' questione di dell'ultri se è' colpevole risponderà' di associazione mafiosa o di concorso esterno in associazione mafiosa 3 gradi di giudizio colpevolezza sentenza passata in giudicato altrimenti per voi esiste una sola parola forcaioli mal pensanti e basta perché forse ci sfugge che sicuramente e' grave che ci sia un colpevole fuori dal carcere ma è' agghiacciante che ci sia un innocente dentro il carcere e' una cosa che nn può e nn deve succedere mai vi basterebbe pensare se succedesse a voi per qualsiasi ragione ma è' troppo comodo sparare sugli altri si quello è' un farabutto quello è' un assassino quello è' un colluso quello è' corruttore le cose vano provate in tribunale nn le opinioni le prove se ci fosse una statistica di tutti gli innocenti che marciscono in carcere nn parlereste così


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato bravo da far passare in secondo piano una frase che, se l'avesse detta un Bersani qualunque, gli avrebbero regalato 70kg di tritolo all'ingresso di casa:
> 
> _"Dell'Utri è una persona per benissimo, l'unico suo errore è di esser nato a Palermo"_
> 
> Rendetevi conto della frase, è agghiacciante



Dimentichi l'altra parte di frase "[Dell'Utri] è una persona perbene, ha 4 figli ed è cattolico..."


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Gennaio 2013)

una persona intelligente non è mai certa di niente e quanto meno si pone delle domande e lascia sempre il beneficio del dubbio , ora secondo voi berlusconi è sempre caduto nelle trappole complottistiche dei comunisti mangia bambini ? una volta dell'utri , una volta mangano , una volta pensava che ruby fosse la nipote di mubarak ecc ecc ora queste accuse non sono ancora verità giuridiche pero qualche domande io me la porrei , poi se vogliamo credere sempre alla storiella che il buon silvio (uomo buono e giusto come dice sua mamma) sia sempre vittima dei completti allora non so che dire .

P.S.: anche falcone e borsellino sono nati a palermo per dovere di cronaca


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma se nn avete capito il senso e' un problema vostro come dicevano altri voleva solo dire che nessuno può essere certo vivendo in certi posti di nn conoscere o magari di aver bevuto un caffè con un mafioso detto questo qui nn e' questione di dell'ultri se è' colpevole risponderà' di associazione mafiosa o di concorso esterno in associazione mafiosa 3 gradi di giudizio colpevolezza sentenza passata in giudicato altrimenti per voi esiste una sola parola forcaioli mal pensanti e basta perché forse ci sfugge che sicuramente e' grave che ci sia un colpevole fuori dal carcere ma è' agghiacciante che ci sia un innocente dentro il carcere e' una cosa che nn può e nn deve succedere mai vi basterebbe pensare se succedesse a voi per qualsiasi ragione ma è' troppo comodo sparare sugli altri si quello è' un farabutto quello è' un assassino quello è' un colluso quello è' corruttore le cose vano provate in tribunale nn le opinioni le prove se ci fosse una statistica di tutti gli innocenti che marciscono in carcere nn parlereste così



Sono d'accordo ma ti prego prenditi una tastiera con la punteggiatura


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo ma ti prego prenditi una tastiera con la punteggiatura



Si hai ragione nn ci faccio mai caso sarò più attento


----------



## Clint Eastwood (12 Gennaio 2013)

Qualche punto Berlusca se lo è tolto da solo con le solite pagliacciate tipo lo schetch della sedia (sembrava Borghezio) e la laurea alle serali (eccessivo e antipatico). Ma nella sostanza li ha praticamente fatti a pezzi. 
Basta con Berlusconi, ma basta anche con questi faziosi paladini del nulla. Stomachevoli tanto quanto il fondotinta del vecchio


----------



## Vinz (13 Gennaio 2013)

Solo in Italia giudichiamo una persona in base agli show e ai teatrini che fa. Berlusconi li avrà fatti anche a pezzi dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, ma non ha fatto altro che raccattare figure di m. durante tutta la trasmissione.
Purtroppo la gente non se n'è fregata minimamente, ma aspettava solo che il cavaliere facesse un po' il pagliaccio.

PS: Ha detto pure castronerie colossali su Travaglio, che ha già annunciato che gli farà causa.


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia giudichiamo una persona in base agli show e ai teatrini che fa. Berlusconi li avrà fatti anche a pezzi dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, ma non ha fatto altro che raccattare figure di m. durante tutta la trasmissione.
> Purtroppo la gente non se n'è fregata minimamente, ma aspettava solo che il cavaliere facesse un po' il pagliaccio.
> 
> PS: Ha detto pure castronerie colossali su Travaglio, che ha già annunciato che gli farà causa.



Quoto TUTTO. Solo in Italia. Senza contare le balle spaziali che ha sparato nei suoi neurodeliri, smontate puntualmente da vari quotidiani.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perche, vogliamo dire che a Palermo non esiste la mafia?



La mafia è ovunque, anche sui piani alti della politica italiana e al nord.
Berlusconi difende uno come Dell'Utri definendolo errore quello di esser nati a Palermo, come se tutti i palermitani fossero mafiosi o costretti ad esserlo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Gennaio 2013)

Pare che Berlusconi abbia guadagnato parecchi punti percentuali dopo lo show dell'altra sera. Secondo un sondaggio, avrebbe la maggioranza dei voti in Lombardia e a questo punto, se il PD perde anche in Campania o in Sicilia, si rischia l'ingovernabilità poichè si avrebbe una situazione nella quale il PD ha la maggioranza alla Camera ed il PDL quella al Senato. Ci vorrebbe un'alleanza coi centristi, o si rischia di tornare alla stessa situazione di un anno fa.

Questo perchè non sono riusciti a cambiare questa dannata legge elettorale.


----------



## Doctore (13 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia giudichiamo una persona in base agli show e ai teatrini che fa. Berlusconi li avrà fatti anche a pezzi dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, ma non ha fatto altro che raccattare figure di m. durante tutta la trasmissione.
> Purtroppo la gente non se n'è fregata minimamente, ma aspettava solo che il cavaliere facesse un po' il pagliaccio.
> 
> PS: Ha detto pure castronerie colossali su Travaglio, che ha già annunciato che gli farà causa.


In tutte le democrazie moderne(il meglio che c e al momento)ci sono i dibattiti in tv,show,teatrini...non possiamo sempre dire in italia siamo sempre i soliti ecc,lo siamo su altri argomenti ma non sulla politica come evento mediatico.
Berlusconi avra detto delle castronerie su travaglio e su altri argomenti non lo metto in dubbio... anche travaglio ne ha dette di castronerie ed e' stato giudicato e ha pagato.


----------



## Prinz (13 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia giudichiamo una persona in base agli show e ai teatrini che fa. Berlusconi li avrà fatti anche a pezzi dal punto di vista dello spettacolo, ma non ha fatto altro che raccattare figure di m. durante tutta la trasmissione.
> Purtroppo la gente non se n'è fregata minimamente, ma aspettava solo che il cavaliere facesse un po' il pagliaccio.
> 
> PS: Ha detto pure castronerie colossali su Travaglio, che ha già annunciato che gli farà causa.



Ma non è proprio vero. Io non penso che in America sono tutti filosofi, altrimenti non avrebbero votato gente come i Bush. Il cittadino/elettore medio tante cose non le sa e giudica di pancia. Casomai solo in Italia gente come Santoro e Travaglio vengono considerati come dei luminari indipendenti alla Noam Chomsky. Santoro e travaglio hanno fatto un favore a Berlusconi l'altra sera, mostrandosi in tutta la loro pateticità. Questa è la verità e sarebbe il caso di prenderne atto.


----------



## Vinz (14 Gennaio 2013)

Quale sarebbe la pateticità? Non mettersi a raccontare barzellette o a fare i giullari? Mica è colpa loro se Berlusca ogni volta fa un'esibizione. 
Poi lungi dal giudicare Santoro e Travaglio dei luminari.


----------



## Prinz (14 Gennaio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe la pateticità? Non mettersi a raccontare barzellette o a fare i giullari? Mica è colpa loro se Berlusca ogni volta fa un'esibizione.
> Poi lungi dal giudicare Santoro e Travaglio dei luminari.



Hanno praticamente riaperto la campagna elettorale. Applausi.
E l'esibizione l'hanno fomentata loro. Ad esempio:che senso aveva in vista delle elezioni mostrare il video di lui con la Merkel?Sinceramente quello che ho visto l'altra sera è più simile al Bagaglino che non ad un programma di approfondimento politico. E non solo per la presenza del nano.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente riaperto la campagna elettorale. Applausi.
> E l'esibizione l'hanno fomentata loro. Ad esempio:che senso aveva in vista delle elezioni mostrare il video di lui con la Merkel?Sinceramente quello che ho visto l'altra sera è più simile al Bagaglino che non ad un programma di approfondimento politico. E non solo per la presenza del nano.



Molto d'accordo con te.


----------



## Solo (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Molto d'accordo con te.


Anch'io.


----------



## Vinz (14 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Hanno praticamente riaperto la campagna elettorale. Applausi.
> E l'esibizione l'hanno fomentata loro. Ad esempio:che senso aveva in vista delle elezioni mostrare il video di lui con la Merkel?Sinceramente quello che ho visto l'altra sera è più simile al Bagaglino che non ad un programma di approfondimento politico. E non solo per la presenza del nano.


Travaglio non c'entra niente, ha fatto solo un intervento e l'ha pure sbugiardato un paio di volte.
Poi non è colpa di Santoro se Berlusconi la buttava in caciara ogi volta che doveva rispondere a qualche domanda.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Casomai solo in Italia gente come Santoro e Travaglio vengono considerati come dei luminari indipendenti alla Noam Chomsky.



Solo in Italia esistono personaggi come Santoro e Travaglio perché negli altri paesi non c'è bisogno di loro per aprire gli occhi sugli inciucci politici, su Berlusconi, mafia e sprechi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Gennaio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia esistono personaggi come Santoro e Travaglio perché negli altri paesi non c'è bisogno di loro per aprire gli occhi sugli inciucci politici, su Berlusconi, mafia e sprechi.



Uh,non credo che Santoro e Travaglio abbiano mai aperto gli occhi a qualcuno.

Santoro è specializzato nel parlare di aria fritta: il conflitto di interessi,la satira,la libertà di informazione,i costumi sessuali di Ruby e altre amenità. L'articolo classico di Travaglio è un fritto misto di atti processuali scopiazzati senza averci capito una mazza,conditi da battute penose (tipo: "a sua insaputa","ah ma allora Al Tappone ha fatto Bunga Bunga ad Hardcore...e Brunetta? Avrà avuto bisogno di uno sgabello! Ah Ah Ah chi non ride è un leghista!!1!1). Il tutto si conclude con una sentenza morale,del tipo: "In Germania queste cose non succedono! E allora Obama? In Scandinavia per una cosa del genere fanno harakiri! In Francia il primo ministro SI È DIMESSO PIANGENDO E CHIEDENDO SCUSA ALLA NAZIONE PERCHÈ HA USATO I CHEAT IN GTA 4!"

Aprire gli occhi alla gente non si può proprio leggere,suvvia.  Anzi,per me quei due hanno un effetto deleterio sulle persone.


----------



## Prinz (15 Gennaio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Uh,non credo che Santoro e Travaglio abbiano mai aperto gli occhi a qualcuno.
> 
> Santoro è specializzato nel parlare di aria fritta: il conflitto di interessi,la satira,la libertà di informazione,i costumi sessuali di Ruby e altre amenità. L'articolo classico di Travaglio è un fritto misto di atti processuali scopiazzati senza averci capito una mazza,conditi da battute penose (tipo: "a sua insaputa","ah ma allora Al Tappone ha fatto Bunga Bunga ad Hardcore...e Brunetta? Avrà avuto bisogno di uno sgabello! Ah Ah Ah chi non ride è un leghista!!1!1). Il tutto si conclude con una sentenza morale,del tipo: "In Germania queste cose non succedono! E allora Obama? In Scandinavia per una cosa del genere fanno harakiri! In Francia il primo ministro SI È DIMESSO PIANGENDO E CHIEDENDO SCUSA ALLA NAZIONE PERCHÈ HA USATO I CHEAT IN GTA 4!"
> 
> Aprire gli occhi alla gente non si può proprio leggere,suvvia.  Anzi,per me quei due hanno un effetto deleterio sulle persone.


Non ho altro da aggiungere.


----------

